# Nsw Ahb Xmas In July Case



## Duff (16/2/06)

OK, I'll stick my big toe in the middle of the circle to test the waters....

This is the topic for any interested parties for contributions to a NSW Xmas in July Case, along the same lines as our recent case swap.

IMHO, I found the case to be a great way to try different styles of beer. There are no obligations to past contributers to contribute again and any new interested parties would be welcome to join. From past messages in the recent NSW AHB Xmas Case Consumption topic, there seems to be a bit of interest in a July swap.

That leaves us 4 months to brew your contribution if you are interested, as well as 4 months to organise the logistics.

If you are interested, then can we see a show of hands before it goes any further. I for one am available to sort the contributions again, however my beers may/will be sent out in the various forms of bottles received for our recent swap  

Cheers.


----------



## Gough (16/2/06)

I'll stick my hand up again as well Duff. Can help with the Newcastle end of the organisation as well, although hopefully Mark will make his shop available again - worked well at Xmas  Will start planning soon...

Shawn.


----------



## Stuster (16/2/06)

I'm in with bells on. I think that the same size bottles as last time, 750ml, is about right, as you really get a good chance to taste the different beers. It was fantastic to try all the different styles that I haven't tried before, as well as some simply beautiful beers. :beerbang:


----------



## Doc (16/2/06)

I must be a gluton for punishment (mainly the bottling part). I'm in.

I defintely think we have to cap it at 24 brewers again. Any more and it exceeds most people batch size.

Will we do stubbies or long necks ?

First in best dressed. If you say you are in you are commited.

We currently have 

*Four*
Duff
Gough
Stuster
Doc

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Duff (16/2/06)

Doc said:


> I must be a gluton for punishment (mainly the bottling part). I'm in.
> 
> I defintely think we have to cap it at 24 brewers again. Any more and it exceeds most people batch size.
> 
> ...



C'mon mate, any excuse to use that new bottle filler.... :lol: 

Long necks for me.


----------



## PostModern (16/2/06)

Count me in too. Keen as mustard and will help other Illawarrans for drop off and pickup.

I vote longnecks as well.


----------



## berapnopod (16/2/06)

My hand is up, waving in the air and propped up at the elbow by my other hand 

Just to be difficult, I prefer 375ml bottles, since thats what I normally bottle in.

Berp.


----------



## Stuster (16/2/06)

Long necks for me too. Perhaps if there are lots of people who want to join in, the case can be split into two groups. The north-south divide?


----------



## Bobby (16/2/06)

i will tentatively throw my hat in for this. will have a few ag under my belt by then so as long as all goes well....


----------



## kungy (16/2/06)

Ooh, anther NSW case. At this point in time, i'm in for sure.

Will


----------



## Weizguy (16/2/06)

I'm in.

Moderators, please do not remove this post ( ha ha)...

I quote myself from the NSW Xmas Case thread.

"_Anyway, I'll make another batch (quality-assured this time) to go as freebies with my contribution to the next case. Just so people can see that there was a beer in there somewhere._"

Im working on the Weisse already. Hmmm, but what other beer?

Vive le Case concept!

Seth


----------



## berto (16/2/06)

I leave on hols for 2 weeks soon, so glad i saw this now as i really dont wanna miss out. Count me in for sure. Hopefully there is some logistics i can do this time. Might stray away from the wheats as well, didnt seem too popular last time. 

Cheers, Rob

Edit: I think people should get in pretty quick, as it seemed in other threads there was at least as many people again interested in joining in. Definately going to have to be a cut off point, or heaven forbid, each person submits 2 batches. But i can see that being a hard task for a lot of people.


----------



## Gough (16/2/06)

Doc said:


> I defintely think we have to cap it at 24 brewers again. Any more and it exceeds most people batch size.
> 
> Will we do stubbies or long necks ?
> 
> ...



Some damn fine guidelines Doc. 24 was spot on last time - keeps things comfortable. I vote for longnecks - don't really have any stubbies. 

Sounds like a plan  

Shawn.


----------



## stephen (17/2/06)

Count me in and I prefer longmecks as I have no stubbies.

Steve


----------



## Linz (17/2/06)

Im in !

And I'll add my services in moving them from the S/W to a central Sydney point....


----------



## Barry (17/2/06)

Good Day
I would like to be counted in, stubbies or long necks are OK, No idea what to brew.


----------



## Trent (17/2/06)

I'm In! 
Yay! I had trouble with my internet connection last night, so I would have been gutted if I missed out cause of that. I was saying on the last case swap thread, if we went to 48 brewers, we could go stubbies, and get one stubby from each brewer, but I am happy whatever way. I just know this one is going to be very popular.
Thanks for the oppurtunity again
All the best
Trent


----------



## T.D. (17/2/06)

I'm keen for this too. I only found out about the Christmas case when it was too late, and I've always regretted it!

Longnecks are good for me too. Now its just a question of deciding what to brew!! Since I am new to this, what's the form? Do we nominate a style that we want to brew (so there doesn't end up being a whole case full of the same style!  ) or do we just go ahead and brew??? 

So count me in!!!


----------



## Duff (17/2/06)

Great response so far. It's filling fast with 15 so far, so if we are to cap at 24 brewers as Doc suggested, get in quick. The list so far is:

Duff
Gough
Stuster
Doc
PoMo
Berapnopod
Bobby
Kungy
Weizguy
Berto
Stephen
Linz
Barry
Trent
T.D

Cheers.


----------



## shmick (17/2/06)

Better count me in also

Will decide what to brew at a later date

I can help out with the transfers again if required

Shmick

Edit: would prefer 24 longnecks


----------



## DrewCarey82 (17/2/06)

Count me in though kit and bits my brewski's go okay.


----------



## nifty (17/2/06)

I'll be in again. It was a great opportunity to try other brewers beers.

thanks

nifty


----------



## DrewCarey82 (17/2/06)

I want to see if this AG stuff is any good.


----------



## Gerard_M (17/2/06)

I can pick up & drop off if I get a bit of notice.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Josh (17/2/06)

I'm in. Longnecks preferred but could do stubbies.


----------



## Duff (17/2/06)

Gerard_M said:


> I can pick up & drop off if I get a bit of notice.
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="109119"][/post]​



As well as throwing in one of your Choccy Porters Gerard?  My offer still stands on loaning you the bottles...

5 spots left:

Duff
Gough
Stuster
Doc
PoMo
Berapnopod
Bobby
Kungy
Weizguy
Berto
Stephen
Linz
Barry
Trent
T.D
Shmick
DrewCarey82
Nifty
Josh


----------



## DrewCarey82 (17/2/06)

I love the chocolate porter @ paddy's wish I had of tried it during Gerards rains.


----------



## Gerard_M (17/2/06)

I reckon the Double Belgian Ice cream sandwiches would melt in the box,  maybe another time.
cheers
Gerard


----------



## KoNG (17/2/06)

I'm in again....!!!! :super: 

T.D,
Basically nominate your beer, but go for whatever you want to contribute. We had some overlap of course, but i personally liked that because you can check out the differing recipe for each and see what aspects you liked.
APA's got a fair nudge at Xmas, but i'm sure if you entered your 48 or 45 you'd be well set. B) 

KoNG on...!


----------



## Weizguy (17/2/06)

Duff said:


> As well as throwing in one of your Choccy Porters Gerard?
> [post="109131"][/post]​



Am happy to brew a Gerard Porter, as I came across the recipe (telling no secrets here), if that's not offensive to Gerard, as I'll be expected to post the recipe.

...or a Gerard Choccy clone?

Seth


----------



## T.D. (17/2/06)

KoNG said:


> I'm in again....!!!! :super:
> 
> T.D,
> Basically nominate your beer, but go for whatever you want to contribute. We had some overlap of course, but i personally liked that because you can check out the differing recipe for each and see what aspects you liked.
> ...



Sounds pretty good. In that case I think I'll probably do an American IPA. Given my obsession with APAs, surely an AIPA is the next step!


----------



## Thommo (17/2/06)

I'm in.

Very jealous of the last one, reading all those tasting notes at work and drooling all over my computer.

Hope I got here in time.

Thommo


----------



## Hopsta (17/2/06)

Duff said:


> Great response so far. It's filling fast with 15 so far, so if we are to cap at 24 brewers as Doc suggested, get in quick. The list so far is:
> 
> Duff
> Gough
> ...



Doc's given me the go-ahead to borrow his longy's for a little longer so you can put me down for this swap too.

Cheers
-Hopsta :beerbang:


----------



## Duff (17/2/06)

2 spots left, be quick even if you are fence sitting.

Duff
Gough
Stuster
Doc
PoMo
Berapnopod
Bobby
Kungy
Weizguy
Berto
Stephen
Linz
Barry
Trent
T.D
Shmick
DrewCarey82
Nifty
Josh
KoNG
Thommo
Hopsta


----------



## Doc (17/2/06)

And long necks it is. 

I'm thinking maybe an Irish Red or a Hop Monster 

Doc


----------



## timmy (17/2/06)

Gezz you've gotta be quick!

I'm in.


----------



## pint of lager (17/2/06)

I'm in.


----------



## berto (17/2/06)

Looks like thats the full 24. However, is 25 a better number? That way your supplying beers for 24 different people and not getting one of your own back as we did last time?

I can do Medowie-Newcastle to Sydney and vice-versa as well. Could probably make a special trip and do a CC drop off point if there is a few guys there who need it. 

Edit: Obviously people were impressed with the last one. Seems as though we've filled this Christmas cse in under 24 hours. Good to see a lot of the same people coming back as well. 

Id dare say there would be the opportunity for a second case swap for those who miss out here. And if need be, Id put my hand up to go in both. 

Cheers, Rob


----------



## T.D. (17/2/06)

Doc said:


> And long necks it is.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe an Irish Red or a Hop Monster
> 
> ...



Mmm, that Hop Monster sounds good...


----------



## Hopsta (17/2/06)

berto said:


> Looks like thats the full 24. However, is 25 a better number? That way your supplying beers for 24 different people and not getting one of your own back as we did last time?
> 
> Cheers, Rob
> [post="109189"][/post]​



I reckon keep it at 24 i'd prefer to get one of my own back.


----------



## berto (17/2/06)

Could always keep one of your own at home.


----------



## Duff (17/2/06)

Thanks to all who have put their hands up. We need to close it now at 24.

The final list is:

Duff
Gough
Stuster
Doc
PoMo
Berapnopod
Bobby
Kungy
Weizguy
Berto
Stephen
Linz
Barry
Trent
T.D
Shmick
DrewCarey82
Nifty
Josh
KoNG
Thommo
Hopsta
Timmy
Pint of Lager

Look forward to hearing of everyones contribution. More details on drop offs, etc., will be circulated closer to the date. Mine will probably be something hoppy, not like a Pliny, but something more along the lines of a Victory Hop Devil.

Cheers.


----------



## Gough (17/2/06)

Sounds like we've got a few hop monsters planned :beerbang: Just for variety I might go an Alt or even a Bock... or something :lol: I'll post when I've decided  

Looking forward to July already,

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (17/2/06)

berto said:


> Looks like thats the full 24. However, is 25 a better number? That way your supplying beers for 24 different people and not getting one of your own back as we did last time?
> 
> I can do Medowie-Newcastle to Sydney and vice-versa as well. Could probably make a special trip and do a CC drop off point if there is a few guys there who need it.
> 
> ...






Hopsta said:


> berto said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like thats the full 24. However, is 25 a better number? That way your supplying beers for 24 different people and not getting one of your own back as we did last time?
> ...



24 is much easier to sort than 23. Also seems to fit better in a case.
Having some supply 23 and some supply 24 caused us a few headaches at the beginning of sorting out the beers last time.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## KoNG (17/2/06)

we're on.... time to start collecting some more champagne bottles.!
this year i'm looking at doing an english bitter/ pale ale
(just so i can save on priming sugar  )


----------



## Borret (17/2/06)

Goodluck with it guys. 

I would have liked to join in but opted out this time becasue of family commitments and not being sure how much I'll be able to brew in coming months. Hopefully I'll be back on deck for the Xmas in December Case. 

Cheers

Brent


----------



## Stickler (17/2/06)

Bloody hell, not wrong about having to be quick! Even though I have missed out I would like to be first reserve in case someone drops out. Have really enjoyed all the beers from Xmas case and still got a couple left to look forward to. Anyway, again, if someone drops out, I'm in.

Cheers


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (17/2/06)

Bloody Hell. Repeated.

I indulge in some socialising for one evening and miss the glass canoe. Last time I switch off the PC. That'll learn me good.

Put my name down for second reserve.

And no. I'm not hoping the peoples brewery springs a leak. A much better bet is if Medowie disappears underneath the swamp.

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## Borret (17/2/06)

:lol:

You snooze.... You lose.

Don't worry Keith, I'll swap a beer with you mate  

Brent


----------



## Weizguy (17/2/06)

Just a thought, people...

I suppose there is room in NSW to run a parallel July case, isn't there?  

It should work OK, as long as U can get enough participants, organisers and support/transport people.

Hey, you could start a new thread if U want to keep it all separate from this one too.

Like I said,...just a thought.

It's unfortunate that logistics prevent the first July case (J1, perhaps) from being larger and accepting more contributors. There's absolutely no reason that you can't swap beer with other brewers, though. 

Cheerz :beer: 

Seth (I'm in the first case, nyah nyah nyah)


----------



## homebrewworld.com (17/2/06)

Ah Shit !
I been working my butt off for two days with no computer at hand.
'Boo Hoo i hear'
Ah well, ya get that.
Enjoy it boys !

HBW


----------



## Doc (17/2/06)

Awesome.
19 hours and we have 24 brewers all up for a two case swap.
And again we have the span of entries from Mid North Coast to Southern Sydney to Bathurst. 

Doc


----------



## Linz (17/2/06)

Doc...

out of a 23 lt brew I get 28 bottles....something to think of????


----------



## Weizguy (17/2/06)

Most contributors can probably squeeze out some more bottles by scaling up, or brewing higher and diluting at bottling. 

But, if we let these 4 in, we gotta cap it then.
Cool?  

Anyone else wanna bottle a few more.
I can scale up without blinking. :blink: 
No pressure... h34r: 

Seth (tring to help)


----------



## stephen (17/2/06)

Keith the Beer Guy said:


> Bloody Hell. Repeated.
> 
> I indulge in some socialising for one evening and miss the glass canoe. Last time I switch off the PC. That'll learn me good.
> 
> ...


Keith

Not a snowflakes chance in hell!!!

Steve


----------



## berapnopod (18/2/06)

Weizguy said:


> Most contributors can probably squeeze out some more bottles by scaling up, or brewing higher and diluting at bottling.
> 
> But, if we let these 4 in, we gotta cap it then.
> Cool?
> ...



For me 28 bottles is doable, but I think the main problem will be with the people who have to do all the sorting. Is that right, Doc?

Since it only took 19 hours to get the first 24 together, I suggest that if you're interested but missed out, you voice it here and we can see if its possible to get 36 or 48 brewers. Then a parallel swap might work.

Berp.


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (18/2/06)

berapnopod said:


> Weizguy said:
> 
> 
> > Most contributors can probably squeeze out some more bottles by scaling up, or brewing higher and diluting at bottling.
> ...



Naaah.

My advice is don't do the 28 thing.

24 got said, plain and simple.

The problem with squeezing in 4 more is the next 4 who come along. And I'm sure that there would have been 4 after them.

Thanks for the thoughts. 

Happy brewing,

Keith


----------



## Trent (18/2/06)

Jeez
That went quick. I was running really late for work, but just had to have a peek at "beerland" as the missus calls it. Glad I did, otherwise I woulda missed out too. I would be surprised if we cant rustle up 48 all told, and do the parrallel swap thingy. If need be, I would also go in the second one, the more beers I get to try the better! Maybe you should start organising a second one Kieth, or at least start guaging the interest.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Josh (18/2/06)

Trent said:


> If need be, I would also go in the second one, the more beers I get to try the better! Maybe you should start organising a second one Kieth, or at least start guaging the interest.
> All the best
> Trent
> [post="109414"][/post]​


I'd be prepared to be a reserve for the parallel case. Of course those who missed out get first dibs. :beer:


----------



## Gerard_M (18/2/06)

Seth, Have a crack at that Porter recipe, but only 60 mins of vigorous boiling. I will be brewing a Choc Porter next week to be bottled in Grolsh bottles for my Dad. He hasnt had too many beers since he finished a course of radiotherapy. Looks like he has lost the taste for beer & Weet Bix! I have 2 batches to be kegged this week, a Firkin Bolter goes into the keg on Monday; I hope it is as good as the one I tied at Duffs place late last year. Then we have the Balmain Basket Weavers Organic Lager.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## sintax69 (18/2/06)

Iam not spending aonther day out with the wife and kids see what i miss this and the hop wars bulk buy

Not a bad idea of one style case say all porter show up the varaties in one style

Well if you get enough for a second case I am in


----------



## Duff (18/2/06)

Alright, I'll go out on a limb again.

I don't mind if we increase to 28. SWMBO and myself did the sorting for the last case and it took us under 30 minutes. If everyone is happy for me to sort again, we already have tentative offers from Linz to do the run from south to here, Berto to do the run from here to Newcastle, and Gerard_M to do miscellaneuos pick ups around the place as well. If Gerard_M does help out, then those whose he picks up could no doubt swing a bottle or two his way as well. After the last swap, can I please suggest that you 'find' some milk crates h34r: . You can fit 14 bottles in a milk crate, 2 crates, 28 bottles. Makes it easy for Linz to stack in the back of his van.

Open for debate again, 4 more brewers contributions won't take SWMBO and myself very long to sort. So if you are happy to contribute another 4 bottles to your batch, then we could rename it the NSW AHB Xmas in July Crates , and have Stickler, Keith the Beer Guy, homebrewworld.com and Sintax69 join in.

I'm for it for 3 reasons. 1) We get more beer, 2) We get to read more of Berapnopod's outstanding reviews, and 3) Everyone's happy.

Sound OK? We must then close at 28, two milk crates each, no more.

Cheers.


----------



## Bobby (18/2/06)

sounds the goods duff.


----------



## Stuster (18/2/06)

Sounds good to me too. More beer, who could argue with that! :chug:


----------



## PostModern (18/2/06)

Sold


----------



## sintax69 (18/2/06)

Cool
now what to brew


----------



## agro (18/2/06)

Bugger. It's all in the timing...

Enjoy guys 

Agro.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (18/2/06)

Duff, i cant agree with you more  

Cmon guys ! Vote 1 for Duffs proposal.

:beerbang:


----------



## Gough (18/2/06)

Fine by me  There's always room for more at the People's Brewery  

Shawn.


----------



## agro (18/2/06)

I was looking forward to a case swap too.. Maybe next time if I'm online at the right time :blink: 

I wonder if there would be enought people for a second case. May be stretching it a little.

Later all.


----------



## pint of lager (18/2/06)

28 is fine by me. Milk crates are awesome bits of brewgear.

Think again about an all porter batch. I don't want 27 bottles of porter. I like a porter, but not that much.

I like the idea that everyone brews a beer they are proud of, rather than sticking to a certain style. That way, if you have done a couple of brews leading up to the swap, you can pick the cream and run with that.


----------



## Duff (18/2/06)

C'mon all, I've seen a few online who have committed to the Xmas in July Crate but who haven't responded.

Does that mean we are in agreeance to 28??


----------



## homebrewworld.com (18/2/06)

*C'mon all, I've seen a few online who have committed to the Xmas in July Crate but who haven't responded.*

Yeah, what he said !!!!


----------



## T.D. (18/2/06)

I'm happy with 28. The more the better! 

Given the interest in this Xmas in July case, pehaps there could be potential for a quarterly "seasonal" case swap in the future??? We could all brew something that suits the season...

Summer Sizzler Case
Autumn Aggressor Case
Winter Warmer Case
Spring Spectacle Case

Just thinking out aloud here by the way... :beer:

edit: typo


----------



## kungy (18/2/06)

28 sounds ok. I'm not a fan of the one style thought though. I think it is cool to see peoples personality, experience etc come through the style of beer that they brew. Sure thats a pretty week pretence, but its sort off true and the best i could come up with.

Will

PS i am not a fan of porters at this time. None of the porters from the last batch were wasted though


----------



## beer slayer (18/2/06)

If we make it 28 does that mean that I have a chance of jumping on board
Let me know people if I can???
Cheers 
BS


----------



## Doc (19/2/06)

I'm cool for 28.
BS, I think the additional four spots are already spoken for however.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Trent (19/2/06)

Gday
28 is fine by me, I just have to work out where to get some milk crates from! Stephen, do you know?!? Although porter is probably my favourite style (ATM), I too am agaisnt getting all the one style in the case, mainly for the fact there are some very good brewers out there making styles that I have never tried before, such as last case's Wit, Berliner, Sour (I think) Wheat, a couple of Vienna's, Kolsch's, a great mild, Belgian GSA, Golden Ale, a Benchong :-o, etc... Most of these are beers I would never have tried brewing, and I have either never had them, or only tried commercial versions (I have tried Gough's Kolsch before, though, and it was great). I will be brewing at least some, if not nudging up towards most of the brews that were in the xmas case. The diversity it what I think makes it great (for me), I have never really tried to brew any "off the beaten track" beers, and things like this give me a reason to. Plus, there are so many different types of yeast, that your yeast bank will fill up in no time. Or thats my 2c anyway.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Barry (19/2/06)

28 is fine with me.


----------



## Linz (19/2/06)

Im up for 28...


well I did suggest it...


----------



## stephen (19/2/06)

I could squueeze 28 bottles out of my 23-24 liters...or whatever I end up with: I'm very precise and scientific with my brew... :lol:


----------



## Stickler (19/2/06)

beauty!, 28 it is. Thanks fellas. I will be stepping up to a partial mash this time. 

Cheers


----------



## Linz (19/2/06)

So the final list is???

Duff
Gough
Stuster
Doc
PoMo
Berapnopod
Bobby
Kungy
Weizguy
Berto
Stephen
Linz
Barry
Trent
T.D
Shmick
DrewCarey82
Nifty
Josh
KoNG
Thommo
Hopsta
Timmy
Pint of Lager
*Stickler 
*Keith the Beer Guy
*homebrewworld.com
*Trent 
#Josh 
#sintax69 
#agro 
#beer slayer


* the next four, after the initial 24, who showed interest in joining in....according to posts

# the others after that

Is that correct??? someone want to check...


----------



## Duff (19/2/06)

Final list is:

Duff
Gough
Stuster
Doc
PoMo
Berapnopod
Bobby
Kungy
Weizguy
Berto
Stephen
Linz
Barry
Trent
T.D
Shmick
DrewCarey82
Nifty
Josh
KoNG
Thommo
Hopsta
Timmy
Pint of Lager
Stickler 
Keith the Beer Guy
homebrewworld.com
Sintax69 

If someone drops out, then Agro is 1st alternate, Beer Slayer 2nd.

Thanks to all who agreed to increase to 28.

And thanks to Linz for suggesting it  

Cheers.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (19/2/06)

Onya Fellas !
Thanks for lettin me in on the case...........
Cheers to Duff & Linz.

I will make a rip snorta for this one, its my mission !

Hey, just a thought........what about for the Xmas in Dec case this year coming we are all given a designated beer style to contribute ?

I know it would take me out of my comfort zone if i got a style that i wasnt to familiar brewing, thus making it all the more challenging and rewarding.

What ya think boys and girls ?
:beerbang:


----------



## DrewCarey82 (20/2/06)

Not to keen on that to be honest I think its better if people contribute the beer they are most confident about rather then risking stuffing one up.


----------



## nifty (20/2/06)

I've been off the air all weekend, I'm glad I checked in last Friday and got on the roster. 28 botts is ok by me, more to taste.

nifty


----------



## KoNG (20/2/06)

hmmm,
I'm A-OK for the 28 bottles... 
BUT are my champagne bottles going to cause problems with 14 bottles per crate...? i know i can only fit 12 champers per crate...

i guess i'll have to go searching for 28 of those thin, flimsy, ugly long-neck things


----------



## DrewCarey82 (20/2/06)

Tooheys Red longnecks are only $28 a case @ dan murphy's, grab a couple of slabs and your sweet.


----------



## T.D. (20/2/06)

Yeah, but what in God's name do we do with the beer in the bottles??? I know a few pot plants that could do with some water, but I'm not sure I could put them through such a trauma...

Seriously though, I am in the same situation as Kong, I have champas bottles that I was going to use, but no beer longnecks...

I'd be willing to buy some of those longnecks you can get from home brew shops but they are only 640ml which is no good.


----------



## KoNG (20/2/06)

I'll search through bins before that


----------



## Josh (20/2/06)

I'm up for 28. Gonna try an all FWH pilsner.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (20/2/06)

Tooheys Red is a pretty lush drop actually people think that cause its cheap and tooheys its rubbish but its a great session beer.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (20/2/06)

> Tooheys Red is a pretty lush drop actually people think that cause its cheap and tooheys its rubbish but its a great session beer.



I think you'll find most ppl on AHB who think Tooheys Red is rubbish do so because they have drunk it at some stage and quickly realise it is...............but at the end of the day it's each to their own


The latest New ad though is pretty good!


----------



## Trent (20/2/06)

Cmon Drew ,
I know that it was not a bad drop back in the day, when ya could get a slab for $20, but I think that ya will have a hard time convincing most on this site of that now! You may even change yer mind yerself once ya try some of the all grain offerings in the case swap. Then again, I have to admit that I havent tried it in , ooh, about 2 1/2 years, so they may have pulled up their socks, but I dunno if I would pay $28 for it . Granted though, it is a session beer, and I hope I dont have to go back to drinking that sorta stuff any time soon!
All the best
Trent
PS SUrely a local BYO restaurant may be able to supply ya with 28 longies in the next 3 months? Worth a shot, anyway.
EDIT for funny faces


----------



## KoNG (20/2/06)

Lets not go into the politics of personal beer choice.
(but it would be hard to get through a case of tooheys red, when i have all my own beer to drink...)

I'll find some long-necks somewhere.


----------



## mikem108 (20/2/06)

The weekend aftermath at the back of most restaurants should provide some sort of bottling reward.... from what i've seen anyway.


----------



## Bobby (20/2/06)

or if there are any bottle shops that have a tab close by there are usually puters that go back and forth between the shops and leave behind lots of longnecks.
there are a few around. i got most of mine this way.


----------



## Stuster (20/2/06)

KoNG said:


> hmmm,
> I'm A-OK for the 28 bottles...
> BUT are my champagne bottles going to cause problems with 14 bottles per crate...? i know i can only fit 12 champers per crate...
> 
> ...



I reckon it'll be ok KoNG. If one or two bottles don't fit in the crate, will that be a big deal? Unless it's a hassle for those organising it. Duff?


----------



## Hopsta (20/2/06)

28 is ok by me i'll be able to find a few extra longy's. I just wont plan on brewing a weizen or wit or anything else thats likley to blow through the airlock.


----------



## Gerard_M (20/2/06)

If anyone is looking for longnecks, maybe there will be some empties left over after the judging at the Castle Hill comp!
Just a thought.
Gerard


----------



## Trent (20/2/06)

oops
You are right KoNG. I didnt mean any offense by my post, but re-reading it, it may be taken to offense. Should know better than that, duly reprimanded. I will edit it to put the funny faces in that didnt work, that'll take the edge off it 
Trent


----------



## sintax69 (20/2/06)

I am up for 28 and thanks guys for letting me in on this if some one is really stuck I just got my keg set up so I could thin out my bottles a bit also got loads of those coopers pastic bottles


----------



## T.D. (21/2/06)

sintax69 said:


> ...those coopers pastic bottles
> [post="110053"][/post]​



Good point sintax69, if anybody's in a real bind, you can get these from Big W for bugger all. You'll have your 28 bottles (with 2 spares) for around $25. Personally I would go with the glass ones if possible, but the PET bottles are a good backup plan.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (21/2/06)

Thats a bit harsh those who give away longnecks and then get back plastic ones!


----------



## homebrewworld.com (21/2/06)

Why ? <_<


----------



## DrewCarey82 (21/2/06)

Because, stubbies are easy to get longnecks are a heck of a lot harder to replace.

But I guess if its only 4-5 for people who cant get hold of them easy its no biggy.


----------



## Bobby (21/2/06)

it is not hard to get longnecks. dead easy. even easier to get champas bottles.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (21/2/06)

Anyones got mates who drink stubbies and can get them.

Longies are another thing.


----------



## T.D. (21/2/06)

Unless I've missed something, I don't think anybody here is talking about including stubbies in the case - the PET bottles are 750ml, they are just PET instead of glass. All I was saying is that if people struggle to gather up enough longnecks before the case swap there's always the Coopers PET bottles from Big W as a fall-back plan.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (21/2/06)

Yeah I know, I was just making the point after someone said that longnecks are easy to get that they are not


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (21/2/06)

Coopers is readily available in longnecks.................go buy a few and drink them..........keep the bottles............you now have obtained longnecks ..........easy


----------



## Bobby (21/2/06)

the new coopers bottles are sweet!! they are pick axe style - as discussed in another thread.


----------



## KoNG (21/2/06)

OK i've started a nightmare...
it's fine peoples, i will easily find some longnecks in the time before i need to bottle my case.

I know a guy who lives under the bridge on the way to work, he always has one... i'll hit him up for them at 20c a pop.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (21/2/06)

hahahah

Kong, i might have a half dozen bottles you can have, i'll check and get back to you. Beware, they are farken filthy with shite growing inside but they are very good bottles, nothing a good soak and scrub won't fix.


----------



## KoNG (21/2/06)

Cheers Sam,
that sounds good, that way if something goes wrong with my july case brew.. i can blame you and your skanky bottles...!


----------



## Weizguy (21/2/06)

Free Offer:

If anyone's really desperate, I can get plenty of 800ml empty VB longys.

I'll get my contact to start saving them. He empties about a million each week. :chug: 
It won't take long.

Gimme a pm, and organise to collect, when he has saved enough.

Could prob supply the entire 28 cases by July. :lol: 

Seth


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (21/2/06)

> Cheers Sam,
> that sounds good, that way if something goes wrong with my july case brew.. i can blame you and your skanky bottles...!




hahaha :lol: i can see the reviews of your brew now! " Before KoNG's bottle was even opened i saw the sediment move as a whole around the bottle.........then it looked at me :blink: then and there i knew this would be an interesting brew"


----------



## homebrewworld.com (21/2/06)

I probably have a half dozen empty longnecks rattling round the back of my car if i get short .


----------



## shmick (21/2/06)

Will anybody have trouble with fermentor size for a 28 bottle batch?

I lose a few litres in primary/secondary/bottling transfers so I'll be sailing pretty close to capacity headspace wise.

Might be fitting a blow-off tube for this one.

ATM I'm leaning towards an ESB for this case.


----------



## PostModern (21/2/06)

Those of you sourcing your bottles from winos and street curbs, please please please sanitise well.


----------



## PostModern (21/2/06)

shmick said:


> Will anybody have trouble with fermentor size for a 28 bottle batch?
> 
> [post="110162"][/post]​



Using trsuty old calculator, I get 28x.8 = 22.4 litres required in the bottling bucket. Allowing a few losses to racking and trub, that should see a 25L batch being enough.


----------



## T.D. (21/2/06)

I plan to brew my usual batch size of 25L and then add a 1-2L starter. that should well and truly cover it and should be _just_ enough headspace I reckon.

I have a small dilema though, since this will be pretty much a winter ferment, and I have no heating device, I was planning on brewing an American IPA using White Labs San Francisco Lager yeast at ambient temps. Does anybody see a huge problem with this? I've never done it before, but I hate the idea of the fermentation crapping out at 1.025 and not leaving me with enough time to brew another batch... So, it would technically be an American IPL I guess


----------



## DrewCarey82 (21/2/06)

Same I'm a little worried about the 28 bottles for the same reason, but hopefully I should be sweet.


----------



## Weizguy (21/2/06)

T.D. said:


> I plan to brew my usual batch size of 25L and then add a 1-2L starter. that should well and truly cover it and should be _just_ enough headspace I reckon.
> 
> I have a small dilema though, since this will be pretty much a winter ferment, and I have no heating device, I was planning on brewing an American IPA using White Labs San Francisco Lager yeast at ambient temps. Does anybody see a huge problem with this? I've never done it before, but I hate the idea of the fermentation crapping out at 1.025 and not leaving me with enough time to brew another batch... So, it would technically be an American IPL I guess
> [post="110167"][/post]​


T.D.,
The SF Lager yeast, in my experience, needs a little time to settle and flavours to mature. If you have time, it's a nice yeast.
Another thing you could do, if space and time permit, is to brew soon (with your ale or SF lager yeast), while the weather is still warm. Then cc and store the IPA until mature, about the time the case is due.
Best of luck. Will be a monster either way! Raaaarrrr!

Seth out


----------



## T.D. (21/2/06)

Thanks for the info Seth, as I said I've never used the San fran lager yeast so its good to get a bit of inside info. The only problem with brewing it now is that if I decide to use the fresh Nugget flowers they don't arrive until early May. If I brewed it mid May, it would have around 1 full month in the bottle before the case swap - do you reckon that would do the trick?

I'm going to be using the san fran lager yeast all through winter anyway (too many stuck ferments last year :angry: ) so I'll have it kicking around regardless. Would also give everybody in the case swap the chance to culture it if they wanted to (being a yeast that you don't see all the time).


----------



## Weizguy (21/2/06)

T.D.,

Prob depends on the beer. 4 weeks should allow a good reckoning of the flavours, even if the beer is not fully mature.

I'd like to give U more info, but my experience is a little limited, as I've only used it about 4 times.
You could always make a test batch with less fresh or other type of hops, just to test the yeast.

I don't have my brewlog here, but I was thinking about 6 weeks for the flavour to come out right.

Anyone else wanna help here? Maybe you could start a new thread for this question.

Seth out


----------



## KoNG (21/2/06)

T.D
If you are doing a fairly high OG IPA it may do well with a little extra time in the bottle. Therefore if you brewed early May i think that would be perfect temps inside the house (sydney) for using an ale yeast that goes down to 15*C ( maybe you have something like this.?  )


----------



## Linz (21/2/06)

homebrewworld.com said:


> I probably have a half dozen empty longnecks rattling round the back of my car if i get short .
> [post="110149"][/post]​




Yeah......Just hit the brakes a little harder,



and when you hear 28 'clinks' its time to bottle!!!! :blink: :blink:


----------



## KoNG (16/3/06)

OK.
with my pending exit to the midle east, there will obviously be a hole open up in the case for someone else to slot in. i havent been through the list to see if there is a "next in waiting" but if there is, that person may want to start hoping i get a good contract.

Anyways, i havent handed over my spot just yet (i just thought it would be fun to watch people squabble for a while  ).
so if and when i sign a contract the spot is up for grabs.

Cheers
KoNG


----------



## Duff (16/3/06)

KoNG said:


> OK.
> with my pending exit to the midle east, there will obviously be a hole open up in the case for someone else to slot in. i havent been through the list to see if there is a "next in waiting" but if there is, that person may want to start hoping i get a good contract.
> 
> Anyways, i havent handed over my spot just yet (i just thought it would be fun to watch people squabble for a while  ).
> ...



KoNG,

If you do put pen to paper then Agro is next up. While on one hand I'll miss your beer (your Summer Mild was awesome), I won't be thinking of you earning all those tax free US$$ :lol: 

Cheers - Brett (Ex-expat who misses earning tax free US$$  )


----------



## Weizguy (16/3/06)

So, do you want the good news or the bad news first? :huh: 

Bad, first? OK! I haven't started my beer yet. Maybe this weekend.

But the good news is that I have a good Lacto culture going, for the Weisse :lol: 
and I need to know if anyone is keen for me to feed some to the porter as well. Isn't that traditional for a porter?

BTW, this time you will be unable to culture the German ale (W1007) yeast from the Weisse, as it will have live lacto, unlike last time when I performed a sour mash and killed the L. delbreuckii in the boil. Unless you want to make some agar plates and streak to separate the yeast colonies from the bacteria colonies. You could still use it for a sour beer, if you want. Just be aware that breweries, I'm told, have a hard time getting rid of lacto from their equipment, if the brewery becomes lacto-infected.

How is everyone else progressing with their brew?

sour Seth out


----------



## Duff (16/3/06)

Kegging my thought for the case tomorrow, a Victory Hop Devil clone. If it tastes up to scratch, then that may well be the beer for it and will brew it in the next week or two, followed by a little CC'ing and maturing.

Whatever it turns out to be, it will have a lot of hops in it :lol: 

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (16/3/06)

I'm going to go with an Irish Red.
Having difficulty getting CaraRed in NSW though, so will be expanding my search to Victoria.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## T.D. (16/3/06)

I have sorted out a recipe for my American IPA. Looks nice on paper but it will be the first one I have made (although I've done a million APAs before). I won't be doing it for a few of weeks yet. Does anybody advise against this, because I can easily swap it with a brew I have planned next weekend. It will be well and truly ready by July, but its just a question of bottle conditioning.


----------



## Duff (16/3/06)

T.D.,

Make what you feel best and most comfortable with. It's all about trying different beers. If some are the same style it is no problem.

Cheers.


----------



## kungy (16/3/06)

With all this talk of the case, you guys are starting to make me nervous. 

I haven't even contemplated brewing, chiefly cause its still to hot at the moment. I have figured out what i'm going to do though, i think i will give the AIPA Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale that i have talked about in other threads a shot. 

For my information, so i can get the sequencing down pat, when in July were you thinking of doing the switcheroos?I made need to contemplate brewing in the next couple of weeks.

Will


----------



## T.D. (16/3/06)

Duff said:


> T.D.,
> 
> Make what you feel best and most comfortable with. It's all about trying different beers. If some are the same style it is no problem.
> 
> ...



The way I see it, an AIPA is just like a beefed up APA, so it shouldn't be an issue. I guess you can't help but be a bit nervous about brewing a style that you haven't technically done before, and then sharing it with other people who's opinions you value. 

One thing I might say though is that I am not overly experienced with dry hopping - I usually just resort to just a flamout addition. I know there is bugger all that can go wrong with dry hopping and it is in style for an AIPA, but all the same, I might just throw all the aroma hops in at flameout.

Should be good though, looking forward to it in a big way!


----------



## Duff (16/3/06)

Relax boys, it's still March. Plenty of time left yet to hone the brew or do a practice run.

Cheers.


----------



## kungy (16/3/06)

When it comes to brewing i like to think i'm relaxed, but my non brewing mates think i'm irrational at best. 

Who seriously worries about attentuation or whether the yeast are floccing out to early. Despite what i tell myself, this for me is serious business.

I can't wait for the White Christ mas case, and i look forward to everyones contributions.

Will


----------



## PostModern (16/3/06)

kungy said:


> Who seriously worries about attentuation or whether the yeast are floccing out to early.
> [post="114750"][/post]​



Brewers get to know their yeasts and worts. I only seriously "worry" as such if I'm not convinced my starter was OK, or (as an ambient temp brewer) that the weather will be unfavourable.

I'm thinking of an English Pale Ale for the case. So I have plenty of time for trial runs.


----------



## Trent (17/3/06)

I will be brewing a brown ale next week, and then an IPA the week after that. They should both be in the bottle by mid april, and then wichever one is the standout in june when I give em a taste test will be the one I put in. I know it is a cheaters way, but I would like to be sure that I put in something good, as I havent brewed either of these styles for a fair while, I wanna make sure I get ONE of em right!
All the best
Trent
PS Weiz, if you are making a chocolate porter, I would prefer it without the lacto, but it all depends on what the others want. Could be interesting, though, a sour/sweet beer. Hmmmm.


----------



## Thommo (17/3/06)

I'm thinking of a Californian Common.

Moving onto my first AG in the next two weeks, so you guys will probably be receiving my second AG attempt.

Getting nervous just thinking about it.

Thommo.


----------



## KoNG (5/4/06)

I'm still in at this stage sorry agro...
(my current contract has falen through, so i'm staying in Oz)

Still planning a English best bitter/pale ale. I even put down a test run last weekend.


----------



## T.D. (5/4/06)

I pitched the yeast in my American IPA last night. Lets hope it turns out to be a good one! 

Edit: just a bit of preliminary info on the beer: OG was 1.064 and IBU is bang on 50. Probably reasonably tame by IPA's standards, but hopefully will be nice and drinkable. I also reckon you shouldn't have something too alcoholic in a longneck, since you are obliged to drink two in one sitting!


----------



## T.D. (21/4/06)

Bottled the AIPA last night. There is a lot of hop trub that has made it into the bottle. I have never seen so much in any of my 7 years of brewing! Then again, I may not have ever used this much hops in a brew before either! Now I don't know what to do!! I may make up a backup brew that I can use instead if it doesn't settle down a bit more... :angry: 

What is the date that we need to have the brew done by?


----------



## Gerard_M (23/4/06)

T.D. - how many grams of hops did you end up using? Maybe a large hop bag next time. The grain bag I use is the size of a pillow case and works great with the draw string. It might help.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Weizguy (23/4/06)

Gerard,

I have the ingredients for the Choc porter, but had to substitute English crystal for the Joe White crystal. Got the right hops, though.

Big question. I don't have the yeast you specified, so which one of the yeasts I have would be best? In my yeast stables, I have Wyeast London 1028, London III (Youngs?), W1968 (Fullers?), American ale and American Ale II, as well as Irish Ale and cultures from King&Barnes Festive Ale and Matilda Bay Real Ale. I can also get SAF dry yeasts at the lhbs. Any hints would be great.

(Evil cackle...) and I have the ingredients, yeast culture and lacto culture for the Berliner weisse.

It's all "go" this week down on the ranch at the Teninch Brewery.

Beeeeeerz
Seth out


----------



## Gerard_M (23/4/06)

Weizguy said:


> Gerard,
> 
> I have the ingredients for the Choc porter, but had to substitute English crystal for the Joe White crystal. Got the right hops, though.
> 
> ...



Seth
I have used a few different yeasts on this beer and had very good results each time. From the list you have I would try the London III or the W1968. I used the WLP001 on the Choc Porter & its darker cousin, the Gearin Porter, as well as on the Black Ale that we had on for a while. The WLP005 was great as it flocculates out very nicely, taking pressure off the filtration process. 
If using the English Crystal, give the JW Choc a bit of a bump by maybe 10%.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Josh (23/4/06)

Bottled my decoction mashed pilsner last week. Tasted pretty good from the secondary. If it's no good come delivery time, I am brewing a wit tomorrow that will be a good substitute.


----------



## Weizguy (23/4/06)

Thanks G-man. Knew I could count on U.
I'll prob go the London III.

Hope ur feeling better soon.

Josh, it sounds like you're trying to convince urself to keep the pilsner. Hope not, coz I luvs the pils better than the weizen (sometimes), depending on the mood/ occasion. Well done.

Seth


----------



## Josh (24/4/06)

Weizguy said:


> Josh, it sounds like you're trying to convince urself to keep the pilsner. Hope not, coz I luvs the pils better than the weizen (sometimes), depending on the mood/ occasion. Well done.
> 
> Seth
> [post="122187"][/post]​



Not at all. Just don't to serve up ordinary beer if I can help it. I'm pretty sure it'll be fine. Probably get another one down in the next week or so anyway. Just in case.


----------



## T.D. (24/4/06)

Gerard_M said:


> T.D. - how many grams of hops did you end up using? Maybe a large hop bag next time. The grain bag I use is the size of a pillow case and works great with the draw string. It might help.
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="122154"][/post]​



How many grams? Mate, you don't want to know!  :lol: 

But yeah, a lot! It was just strange how it never really settled. I must admit I didn't rack to secondary for this brew due to a lack of available fermenters but judging by the amount of trub that came into the bottles it may not have achieved that much anyway.

I brewed a backup brew yesterday. I am excited about this one. A totally different beer to the AIPA (for starters its a lager), but I won't go into any more tha that for now. Don't want to jinx myself like last time!!


----------



## Ross (24/4/06)

Weizguy said:


> In my yeast stables, I have cultures from King&Barnes Festive Ale
> 
> [post="122160"][/post]​



Seth, 

Where did you get cultures for K&B festive ale? - I've been looking for the K&B yeast strain for ages. Never seen a bottle on sale here yet. 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Weizguy (24/4/06)

Ross said:


> Weizguy said:
> 
> 
> > In my yeast stables, I have cultures from King&Barnes Festive Ale
> ...


Ross,

It's not a commercial culture, but just a bottle re-culture.

I bought the bottle about 8 yrs ago in a bottle shop in Newcastle, and just cultured the yeast from it. I have only made a couple of beers with it, too, so it's prob still 2nd generation for the bottle strain. I believe that the bottle strain is the fermentation strain too.

How about I revive some from my fridge and send a sample?

Seth


----------



## Weizguy (1/5/06)

Started the Paddyz Choc Portah last night.

Due to several issues with the process, including hops that lost their aroma overnight (and gas bottle ouatge), I may have to make another one soon for the case, maybe on the yeast cake.
Don't want to provide a below-par beer, you know.

Prob get some more fresh ingredients and try again. The hops had aroma when I put them in the freezer, but had none after 1 false start and then a 2nd removal from the freezer.

Worst case scenario = 25 litres of underflavoured porter for me and friends to drain from a keg.

Beerz
Seth out


----------



## Stuster (1/5/06)

Weizguy said:


> hops that lost their aroma overnight
> [post="123586"][/post]​



Strange. :blink: What sort of hops were they? Choc Porter sounds good with the wintry weather here at night at the moment. Did you end up using the London III yeast?

My case beer is bubbling away as well. A Belgian dubbel with the Wyeast 1388 yeast. I've been amazed at how slowly this yeast works and not only on stronger beers. I've done a run of three beers with this yeast. I pitched almost the whole yeast cake from the first beer and the second beer took almost two weeks to get to final gravity. :unsure: Got 85% attenuation in the end though. Anybody else noticed that with this yeast.


----------



## T.D. (1/5/06)

Mine is also bubbling away. About another week in the fermenter I'd say until it reaches terminal gravity, then its into the fridge for a 1 month + lagering period.

When exactly do we need to have the beers ready by?


----------



## DrewCarey82 (1/5/06)

You guys will be getting a Pilsener off, Morgans golden Saaz, very very lush drop.

Also is Gerard available to do p/u's?


----------



## Duff (1/5/06)

Am building up my starter and will pitch sometime this week on my contribution. It is a dark English Ale loaded with Fuggles, should be nice on a cool night.

TD, we will start to organise dates towards the end of this month. At this stage, drop off would probably be around late June.

Cheers.


----------



## T.D. (1/5/06)

Thanks Duff, works nicely for me - I'm heading overseas around that time for a month. It'll definitely be something to look forward to coming home for! :chug:


----------



## KoNG (1/5/06)

Better lock them up T.D...! 

I'm planning an english bitter, so i will brew early June. So everyone gets it fresh and tastey..!


----------



## Weizguy (1/5/06)

Stuster said:


> Weizguy said:
> 
> 
> > hops that lost their aroma overnight
> ...


Stu,

I am using London III. The hops I got were fresh, but not 100% (stored), and still smelled good. I assume that I left them in the open air/heat too long. They were still in a plastic ziploc. I stored them back in the freezer after a false start, and when I got them out last night, they were a little bland, or more than a little. The hops are EKG pellets.

Seth


----------



## nifty (1/5/06)

Just finished "no chilling" a california common for the case. Will be pitching on the weekend.

nifty


----------



## Barry (1/5/06)

Good Day
Bottled 28 long necks of robust porter last week. Also two stubbies as samples. Hope it conditions well.


----------



## Doc (1/5/06)

Waiting on Ross to come through with the hops for my Xmas case entry. Hopefully brewing it in a couple of weeks.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (2/5/06)

So final list is:

Duff
Gough
Stuster
Doc 
PoMo
Berapnopod
Bobby
Kungy
Weizguy
Berto
Stephen
Linz
Barry
Trent
T.D
Shmick
DrewCarey82
Nifty
Josh
KoNG
Thommo
Hopsta
Timmy
Pint of Lager
Stickler 
Keith the Beer Guy
homebrewworld.com
Sintax69 


What are we each making??

sounds like half a case of english bitter or variant??


----------



## berapnopod (2/5/06)

I'll most likely be doing a stout.

Berp.


----------



## T.D. (2/5/06)

I am doing a Boston Lager style beer. Its not a Sam Adams clone by any means, but its a lager brewed with tettnang and hallertau that has caramel malt in the grain bill. Its bubbling in the fridge as we speak.


----------



## Thommo (2/5/06)

Thought this might make it easy. Might help someone decide if they don't want to make something the same as everyone else.

Probably also important to point out that it doesn't matter if people do wish to make the same style. Always good to try other people's interpretation of a style.

Duff
Gough
Stuster
Doc 
PoMo
Berapnopod - Stout
Bobby
Kungy
Weizguy
Berto
Stephen
Linz
Barry
Trent
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick
DrewCarey82
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh
KoNG
Thommo - Californian Common
Hopsta
Timmy
Pint of Lager
Stickler 
Keith the Beer Guy
homebrewworld.com
Sintax69


----------



## Stuster (2/5/06)

Updated from the last few pages. (Of course you may have changed your mind by now.)

Duff - Dark English Ale
Gough
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel
Doc 
PoMo - English Pale Ale
Berapnopod - Stout
Bobby
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto
Stephen
Linz
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter
Thommo - Californian Common
Hopsta
Timmy
Pint of Lager
Stickler 
Keith the Beer Guy
homebrewworld.com
Sintax69

Any more contributions decided on? :chug:


----------



## Gough (2/5/06)

Haven't really thought about it yet... I'll get back to you  

Shawn.


----------



## Thommo (2/5/06)

Good job Stuster. I was a bit too lazy to do that. (Iwas going to lie and say I was too busy). Seeing all those beers I'll be getting has caused me to begin drooling at my desk, and it's only 10.24am!!!!

Thommo


----------



## DrewCarey82 (2/5/06)

Its almost going to be a shame to drink them thats for sure, glad to see some unusual ones there as well that I havent tried....


----------



## Duff (2/5/06)

At least with Barry's Robust Porter we'll all know what we are up against in this years Mash Paddle  

Maybe a bit of re-labeling for the mash paddle entry h34r: . I can see it now, a dead heat from 28 mash paddle entries all from NSW :lol: 

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (2/5/06)

Duff - Dark English Ale
Gough
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel
Doc - Irish Red
PoMo - English Pale Ale
Berapnopod - Stout
Bobby
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto
Stephen
Linz
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter
Thommo - Californian Common
Hopsta
Timmy
Pint of Lager
Stickler 
Keith the Beer Guy
homebrewworld.com
Sintax69

Updated for my entry.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Hopsta (2/5/06)

Duff - Dark English Ale
Gough
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel
Doc - Irish Red
PoMo - English Pale Ale
Berapnopod - Stout
Bobby
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto
Stephen
Linz
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter
Thommo - Californian Common
Hopsta - English Special Bitter
Timmy
Pint of Lager
Stickler 
Keith the Beer Guy
homebrewworld.com
Sintax69


----------



## shmick (2/5/06)

I'll be doing an ESB - big and chewy with a fair whack of EKG.


----------



## Stickler (2/5/06)

Duff - Dark English Ale
Gough
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel
Doc - Irish Red
PoMo - English Pale Ale
Berapnopod - Stout
Bobby
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto
Stephen
Linz
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter
Thommo - Californian Common
Hopsta - English Special Bitter
Timmy
Pint of Lager
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy
homebrewworld.com
Sintax69


----------



## stephen (2/5/06)

Duff - Dark English Ale
Gough
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel
Doc - Irish Red
PoMo - English Pale Ale
Berapnopod - Stout
Bobby
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter
Thommo - Californian Common
Hopsta - English Special Bitter
Timmy
Pint of Lager
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy
homebrewworld.com
Sintax69


----------



## Doc (2/5/06)

As Duff was indicating in an earlier post we'll be looking for drop-offs at the end of June.

Can we get an indication of drop-off points for the mid-year case. At Xmas we had Marks Homebrew, Schmick, Beer Slayer and Duff with couriering by Linz, Gerard, Schmick and myself.
Obviously it worked well last time. Can we get agreement to keep the same plan ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gough (2/5/06)

I'll dob Mark's in for the Newcastle brewers Doc. I'm sure it'll be fine  

Shawn.


----------



## Duff (2/5/06)

I'm happy to sort again, but we need to find another locale for the southern Sydney folks as Beer Slayer didn't come in on this case.

Any volunteers for the southern Sydney drop off??


----------



## Gerard_M (2/5/06)

I can pick-up & drop off on my usual rounds. I noticed Timmy is wandering down the Hume to live in Canberra, I will be able to organise his beers to arrive safely if required.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Linz (2/5/06)

Yup,

Im in for the movement of cases

......even if those in the south who would like to take the drive down the M5 can drop off here, or PM me for arvo pick ups ...if they want

And Im not dobbing in DrewCarey that He lives in the same suburb as Beerslayer......

I didnt type that out loud did I???


----------



## shmick (3/5/06)

Duff - Dark English Ale
Gough
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel
Doc - Irish Red
PoMo - English Pale Ale
Berapnopod - Stout
Bobby
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter
Thommo - Californian Common
Hopsta - English Special Bitter
Timmy
Pint of Lager
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy
homebrewworld.com
Sintax69


----------



## shmick (3/5/06)

Doc said:


> As Duff was indicating in an earlier post we'll be looking for drop-offs at the end of June.
> 
> Can we get an indication of drop-off points for the mid-year case. At Xmas we had Marks Homebrew, Schmick, Beer Slayer and Duff with couriering by Linz, Gerard, Schmick and myself.
> Obviously it worked well last time. Can we get agreement to keep the same plan ?
> ...



No problems here.
I'll do the Newcastle run again (if Mark agrees to be the pick up point)


----------



## DrewCarey82 (3/5/06)

If somebody could pick up from Bexley near Forest Rd, after 5pm during the week or on the w/ends I'd be ever greatful.....

I dont have a car or license so it can be a bugger for me.

I'd be sure to have a crate of extra's for the kind hearted person.


----------



## Weizguy (3/5/06)

Update.

The porter tastes nice already. The London III (Young's yeast, they say) is fruity and tasty, and is doing a sterling job of fermenting the dark wort. My son tasted it and liked it (so he's only 4, and years from judging beer, so what?) May not need to brew another, but may do it anyway, ha ha!

Still a bit of time to make the sour wheat. Will advise soon, but if anyone wants to write it up on the brew-list as a potential, I won't be upset.

Do the couriers have a preference for Arrogant clone or SFPA? and how many couriers between Medowie and the main enclave in Zidney?

Seth (one happy brewer) out :beerbang:


----------



## Doc (3/5/06)

Weizguy said:


> Do the couriers have a preference for Arrogant clone or SFPA? and how many couriers between Medowie and the main enclave in Zidney?



I'd imagine I'll be doing the run from Schmicks to Duff's again. Although this time I won't be doing it in the middle of a major downpour/storm. Traction control, front and back fog lights are good but aqua planing is bad.

I'll go whatever the AG brew is Weizguy. SFPA ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Duff (4/5/06)

Weizguy said:


> Do the couriers have a preference for Arrogant clone or SFPA? and how many couriers between Medowie and the main enclave in Zidney?
> [post="124190"][/post]​



Mmmm, an Arrogant clone whilst sorting the cases....

Just 1... , if you can spare...., pretty please....  

Cheers


----------



## MVZOOM (4/5/06)

This is such an awesome idea. 

I'm personally confident enough now to submit an entry into the next case - being a newish brewer , I havn't tasted many other people's work - especially the AG offerings, so really don't understand what's possible (and having something to aspire to). 

Just got to be quick on the draw next time I guess! :beerbang: 

Cheers - Mke


----------



## Weizguy (4/5/06)

Doc,

The SFPA derivative is the ag beer (of the two). The Arrogant is a little fruitier and hoppier than last time, with about 1.5 times the amount of dark crystal.

I could prob offer ag in an Irish red (750) or a 500ml Vienna Weizen if you prefer.

Duff...locked that one in for you! Arrogant, even if you're not worthy. :lol:


----------



## Duff (4/5/06)

Weizguy said:


> Duff...locked that one in for you! Arrogant, even if you're not worthy. :lol:
> [post="124316"][/post]​



You're too kind Weiz :beerbang: 

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (4/5/06)

Weizguy said:


> Doc,
> 
> The SFPA derivative is the ag beer (of the two).
> I could prob offer ag in an Irish red (750) or a 500ml Vienna Weizen if you prefer.



Cheers Weizguy.
Flip a coin between the IR and the SFPA. Both sound great.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## timmy (4/5/06)

Is there anyone willing to step up?

I'm moving to Canberra in 2 weeks and amongst other thing happening atm this has been the last thing on my mind.

Sorry to pull the pin at such short notice.


----------



## Duff (4/5/06)

Duff said:


> Final list is:
> 
> Duff
> Gough
> ...



Agro, as you might have read Timmy has pulled out. Do you want to contribute to the July case?


----------



## n00ch (4/5/06)

If you happen to have a few drop out i would be keen to make up numbers.


----------



## Linz (8/5/06)

Duff - Dark English Ale
Gough
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel
Doc - Irish Red
PoMo - English Pale Ale
Berapnopod - Stout
Bobby
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - 'Scottish Amber ale' (Grumpy's master brew/Red stag)(?) 
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter
Thommo - Californian Common
Hopsta - English Special Bitter
Timmy
Pint of Lager
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy
homebrewworld.com
Sintax69


----------



## DrewCarey82 (8/5/06)

G'day Guys.

My pilsener is in primary now, should be bottled in the fortnight and have hopefully 6 weeks conditioning.

Then just gotta organise for one of you kind lads to pick it up


----------



## Duff (10/5/06)

Beer Slayer to the rescue :beerbang: . After Timmy and Agro pulled out, he has stepped up to the plate and will again be the drop off point for the southern Sydney folks.

 


Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel
Doc - Irish Red
PoMo - English Pale Ale
Berapnopod - Stout
Bobby
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - 'Scottish Amber ale' (Grumpy's master brew/Red stag)(?)
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter
Thommo - Californian Common
Hopsta - English Special Bitter
Beer Slayer
Pint of Lager
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy
homebrewworld.com
Sintax69


----------



## Bobby (10/5/06)

sorry guys i am going to have to drop out as well. have been snowed under by uni work and wont be able to brew the beer before the collection date.
any takers to fill the gap?
sam?? jazzafish???


----------



## Doc (10/5/06)

That is a bummer Bobby (and some bad planning).
We will expect passes with distinction now 

Who was next on the roll call ?

Doc

PS: No more dropouts.


----------



## Duff (10/5/06)

n00ch said:


> If you happen to have a few drop out i would be keen to make up numbers.
> [post="124417"][/post]​



N00ch, are you keen to fill in the extra spot? You will need to supply 28 tallies of your finest by late June.

Cheers.


----------



## n00ch (10/5/06)

Yep i'm in for sure.

Now to work out what i will submit....


----------



## Duff (10/5/06)

Excellent, thanks n00ch. Look forward to your contribution.

Cheers.


----------



## Bobby (11/5/06)

good stuff nooch. thanks mate


----------



## beer slayer (11/5/06)

Thanks Duff

Im In and yes for the people that wish to drop of at my place thats ok when the time is right. As time gets closer just let me know. 
Just for the record are we aiming for the end of July??

Cheer
BS


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (11/5/06)

> sorry guys i am going to have to drop out as well. have been snowed under by uni work and wont be able to brew the beer before the collection date.
> any takers to fill the gap?
> sam?? jazzafish???



Sorry Bobby, unfortunately I won't be able to brew until about July, but it looks like n00ch has stepped up to the task so its all good


----------



## Weizguy (11/5/06)

Update:-

In case any one is interested, I had a day off work and made time to brew the Berliner. Just finished the (batch) sparge, and with Gough's manifold it's the clearest runoff I ever had. Prob because it's so pale too, it just looks great. I had to recirculate only about 3 litres before the wort ran clear. The wort has been sitting at mash-out temp for a couple of hours though.

Be scared, be very scared. The acidulated malt (~380g) has soured the mash a bit already, assisted by the 7 hour acid rest starting at 38C.  

Just off to boil for 20 min now. Looking at 3.2 IBUs from 28g of 2.8% AA Tettnang, with OG of approx 1.029.
It's a 25 litre batch, so I can have some to store away for warmer weather.

This time it won't be any more manky than it should be. I might even save a bottle to take to the Redoak next time I visist Sydney, to show them how a sour wheat should taste. :lol: 

Seth


----------



## Hopsta (12/5/06)

Sounds good Weizguy! Looking forward to trying the new and improved version!


----------



## DrewCarey82 (23/5/06)

Guys given 2 people have pulled out and I didnt notice replacements named how many are we now contributing?


----------



## Josh (23/5/06)

Wasn't overly happy with the pilsner I tried on the weekend. At this stage I'll be brewing another anyway, but the alternative is a Wit that is ready to bottle.


----------



## Stuster (23/5/06)

Drew

having a look at the previous page, it seems that all the dropouts have been replaced thanks to beerslayer and n00ch. so we are still at 28.

Beerslayer, you were asking about drop off dates.



Duff said:


> TD, we will start to organise dates towards the end of this month. At this stage, drop off would probably be around late June.
> [post="123594"][/post]​



What does everybody think about that as a date for drop offs? (meaning we should be able to get our greasy paws on the beers by mid-July. :super: )


----------



## T.D. (23/5/06)

Sounds good to me. I will be overseas during July, but I can get my brew in before I leave in the last week of june. If Gerard is one of the pick-up people I can get it to him before then anyway when I order another lot of ingredients.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (23/5/06)

Can you place orders with Gerard for w/ends?

Cause I might grab a fresh wort off him and get him to pick up me brewski's at the same time.


----------



## Gough (23/5/06)

I'd personally like a slightly later date if possible. I've had run of difficulties here at home over the last few weeks and haven't brewed mine yet. I'll get there but an extra week or so would be most welcome if possible  

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (23/5/06)

Hey Gough,

I'm planning on doing the pickup for the *Northern *guys (from Schmick) on *Sat 1 July* (as long as that is good with Schmick).
I have to come up that way on the Saturday anyway, would like to kill two birds with one stone.

That means for the *Sydney *guys that all beers will need to be at *Duff's* the weekend before *(June 24-25)*. So depending on what your drop off point is you'll need to workout the timings. 

I'll do a more detailed post with drop off points deadlines etc later, but this is a very firm guide for now.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Weizguy (23/5/06)

My brews should be ready by the Newy pickup date. I am likely to bottle the porter this week and the Berliner next week. Thanks to my brother's VB consumption/ bottle sharing.

The Berliner is nowhere near as sour as I produced via the sour mash, but it's not finished yet. Seems like it may be on par with the Redoak Berliner (which is not sour enough for me, but probably relieves most other case recipients).

Beerz

Seth out


----------



## Stuster (23/5/06)

Two contributions. How kind.  

Any cheese in the Berliner yet? :blink: 

Mine is all bottled and ready to go. Tasted nice when sampled at bottling time and a warming 7.3%. Really looking forward to tasting all your fine brews. :beerbang:


----------



## DrewCarey82 (23/5/06)

7.3% nice, mines only about 4.8%  so sorry for the alco's out there 

Mine tasted great too.

And yes really looking forward to trying some new brews that I havent before.


----------



## n00ch (23/5/06)

Hmm well if its the 1st of July i better get my act together!

I may be looking at doing a wheat beer if i don't get it done really shortly.


----------



## shmick (23/5/06)

No probs with July 1st pick-up Doc

That means the last Newcastle pick-up is Fri 30th June all going to plan.

Did the ESB on the w/e and it's bubbling away nicely.
Should be just right to open come swap time. :chug:


----------



## Weizguy (23/5/06)

Stuster said:


> Two contributions. How kind.
> 
> Any cheese in the Berliner yet? :blink:
> 
> ...


Thanks Stu.

No cheese yet, but I could organise a special bottle for you. As it's not part of the desired flava, I'll try to exclude it on this occasion.

So, shall I make a specially marked bottle of cheese beer 4 U?

Seth


----------



## Stuster (23/5/06)

I think I'll pass on the cheese, thanks all the same.

Are you really making two lots of beer, or is the porter just a back up?

Looking forward to the second installment of the Weiz weisse.


----------



## sintax69 (24/5/06)

Gee I did not want to post this email I just go a call from work last night and we have another contract which means Iam working 6-7 days a week for the next few months.
So what does that mean to you guys well, I have to drop out of the xmas case for this year. I hope some one can fill my spot I was really look forward to tasting everyones brews but work has to come first


Sorry Guys


----------



## KoNG (24/5/06)

I'm sure there will be takers Sintax, if not i think Weizguy has 2 brews


----------



## Gerard_M (24/5/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> I am a self admitted LHBS hater, been to about 3 and all very average and no help. - Typical small minded, small business owners grubby and rude.
> [post="128797"][/post]​



I guess that answers your question regarding my availability to do your pick up!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/5/06)

Gerard_M said:


> DrewCarey82 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a self admitted LHBS hater, been to about 3 and all very average and no help. - Typical small minded, small business owners grubby and rude.
> ...




ROTFLMAO!! :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## PostModern (24/5/06)

Gerard_M said:


> DrewCarey82 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a self admitted LHBS hater, been to about 3 and all very average and no help. - Typical small minded, small business owners grubby and rude.
> ...



OWNED! LOL.


Back on the topic of brews, I have some grain ordered for pickup this weekend as well as some WLP023 Burton Ale yeast, an old fave of mine. Will be able to put together an interesting brew hopped entirely with 2006 Tassy harvest hops. If anyone wonders what Nugget tastes like, just wait for my bottle in the case.

Cheers,
PoMo.


----------



## KoNG (24/5/06)

Gerard_M said:


> DrewCarey82 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a self admitted LHBS hater, been to about 3 and all very average and no help. - Typical small minded, small business owners grubby and rude.
> ...




:lol: :lol: :blink: 
(i dont think your grubby Gerard....just plain rude  )


----------



## DrewCarey82 (24/5/06)

Gerard_M said:


> DrewCarey82 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a self admitted LHBS hater, been to about 3 and all very average and no help. - Typical small minded, small business owners grubby and rude.
> ...



Been into buddy! Your a delivery wizzzzzz! And not a local homebrewshop at all.

I have to apologise Gerard I totally forgot about yourself, if you still feel that way though I certainly understand, but I deadset dont even think of Nothern Districts as a LHBS.


----------



## Weizguy (24/5/06)

KoNG said:


> I'm sure there will be takers Sintax, if not i think Weizguy has 2 brews
> [post="128802"][/post]​


Fair call!

To Kong, Stu and all the Xmas case participants, I plan to add 2 beers to the cause.

The Berliner Weisse was meant to be a type of "war reparation" for the cheesy Berliner in the Xmas case last year. It wasn't intended to exclude another case contributor.  

So, if anyone else wants to fill the gap, as Lleyton would say, "Come on!!". :beerbang: 

I prefer not to get a case with 2 of my own beers in it, but if no-one else takes up the slack, I'll be doing my best to add 2 beers to each case, either way.
I hope that doesn't make the cases too uneven with the extra, and it hope the extra one fits into your milk crate (or whatever).  

Seth out


----------



## KoNG (24/5/06)

ahh, that makes sense weiz.. i thought you were just using the porter as back up.
Although i am a little confused, are you counting as 2 people or are we getting 29 bottles.?
either way.. sounds good, cant wait to try the berliner.


----------



## KoNG (24/5/06)

oh, and i have just found out i will be brewing my contribution this saturday......
a sneak peak if you will....

MO
Crystal
target
EKG 
Styrian
Minerals
whirlfloc
Love.


oh, and some water... and then yeast.


----------



## Trent (24/5/06)

I know that Chilled wants in, just spoke to him and he wants to fill that place if it is still available.
Please let us know asap
All the best
'Trent


----------



## Stuster (24/5/06)

Well, first in best dressed, so Chilled it is I think.  

Ah, but what variety of fungus did you use Kong? Sounds yummy. Although hopefully the love is only metaphorical.


----------



## Duff (24/5/06)

Excellent, thanks Chilled :beerbang: Feel free to add your contribution to the list below.

Cheers.


Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel
Doc - Irish Red
PoMo - English Pale Ale
Berapnopod - Stout
Bobby
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - 'Scottish Amber ale' (Grumpy's master brew/Red stag)(?)
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter
Thommo - Californian Common
Hopsta - English Special Bitter
Beer Slayer
Pint of Lager
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy
homebrewworld.com
Chilled


----------



## n00ch (24/5/06)

Shouldn't i be on that list? I count 28 name's and no me


----------



## Stuster (24/5/06)

Of course you should n00ch. :unsure: Bobby's out and you are in.  

New and revised list.

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - ?
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel
Doc - Irish Red
PoMo - English Pale Ale
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - ?
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - 'Scottish Amber ale' (Grumpy's master brew/Red stag)(?)
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - ?
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter
Thommo - Californian Common
Hopsta - English Special Bitter
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - ?
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - ?


----------



## Duff (24/5/06)

n00ch said:


> Shouldn't i be on that list? I count 28 name's and no me
> [post="128924"][/post]​



Whoops, sorry mate. Old list.

Cheers.


----------



## n00ch (24/5/06)

No worries thanks fellas. At this stage my contribution will be a Mild.

Cheers


----------



## Weizguy (24/5/06)

KoNG said:


> ahh, that makes sense weiz.. i thought you were just using the porter as back up.
> Although i am a little confused, are you counting as 2 people or are we getting 29 bottles.?
> either way.. sounds good, cant wait to try the berliner.
> [post="128869"][/post]​


I was planning for the extra/bonus beer, not replacing the 28th contributor. Is 29 too many?  

The Berliner is still quite mild, like the Redoak one, and nowhere near as acidic and scary as the first one I made. Didn't I mention this b4?

DrewCarey, ur drewscary!
Some lhbs dude must have really got ur goat early in your brew career. Hope it wasn't a Mountain Goat.
I thought that *I* knew how to harbour a grudge, but dude, U may have serious issues.

Onya n00ch, back in the case. Were ya scared? :lol: 

Seth


----------



## T.D. (24/5/06)

n00ch said:


> No worries thanks fellas. At this stage my contribution will be a Mild.
> 
> Cheers
> [post="128940"][/post]​



Good call. I have been meaning to brew a Mild for ages and just haven't gotten around to it. Great style - looking forward to it!


----------



## n00ch (24/5/06)

Back?SCARED? HA! i never left! Well maybe a tad scared til i was drunk one night and offered to be involved...

Well i must warn you i have never brewer a mild...I to have meant to brew one for some time as well T.D. but never did. Hopefully it turns out ok.

Cheers


----------



## T.D. (25/5/06)

I really want to develop a good mild recipe at some stage - I have also not yet brewed one myself. It would be a perfect keg beer for every day drinking. I guess that's why it is traditionally the working man's sessional ale in the UK.


----------



## Ross (25/5/06)

T.D. said:


> I really want to develop a good mild recipe at some stage - I have also not yet brewed one myself. It would be a perfect keg beer for every day drinking. I guess that's why it is traditionally the working man's sessional ale in the UK.
> [post="129040"][/post]​



Andrewqld has a great mild recipe, i'm sure he'd share with you if you pm him.

cheers Ross


----------



## T.D. (25/5/06)

Thanks Ross, I might do that...


----------



## PostModern (28/5/06)

I had a hell of a time last night putting on a bitter of some sort or another. It's using Pride Plus for bittering (you need sooo little!!!!) and Nugget for flavour and aroma (interesting spicy smell reminds me a bit of Northern Brewer). Both the hops are from the 2006 Tassy harvest. I know the hops aren't exactly traditional in GB, but BJCP says any hop variety, so it might best be called an American English Pale Ale 

I had some blockage in my tubes when sparging, remedying which caused me to dislodge the the manifold in my mini-mash tun. Correcting this meant of course a v. cloudy run-off which took ages to run bright... efficiency went out the window, which of course means more extract had to be added (still only about 30% of the fermentables, so there shouldn't be too much twang) and now 14 hours later the WLP023 Burton Ale yeast has still not kicked in  Hopefully this brew will follow the general rule that the difficult/messy/problem brews end up tasting the best.

Final stats: OG 1.040, IBU 31.5


----------



## T.D. (28/5/06)

I am currently in the process of bottling my Boston Lager. KoNG and I had a sample out of secondary last night and I am quite happy with the way it has turned out. I'm itching to try it once its carbonated!

PoMo, as you said, your bitter will probably turn out to be a cracker - things always seem to turn out that way when it all goes wrong! Hope your yeast kicks off. Have a sachet of S-04 in waiting just in case!


----------



## n00ch (28/5/06)

My mild is boiling away at the moment. First time brewing a mild and first time using my pump... Maybe a recipe for disaster but we will wait and see. 

I'll take the PoMO approach and hope for a good result!


----------



## PostModern (28/5/06)

T.D. said:


> Hope your yeast kicks off. Have a sachet of S-04 in waiting just in case!
> [post="129763"][/post]​



I hope it doesn't come to that. WLP023 is one of my favourite yeasts. I pitched at 22C, but it dropped overnight to 18, which is possibly too cold for this strain (Whitelabs' site says 20-22). There has been a bubble or two out the airlock, but no krausen yet. I've now wrapped the fermenter in a blanket and tucked a hot water bottle in there with it. Here's hoping. The yeast should be OK, as I put a little of the wort with the leftovers in the tube (about .5ml of yeast and 15ml of wort) and it's fermenting nicely. I'll use this to make up a couple starters for later brews. 

I'm just happy all my brews don't go like this.


----------



## sah (28/5/06)

PostModern said:


> T.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Hope your yeast kicks off. Have a sachet of S-04 in waiting just in case!
> ...



18C is not too cold for it in my experience, it'll take its time though. It doesn't seem to be a premature flocculator either  

Scott


----------



## Doc (28/5/06)

I brewed my Irish Red for the Xmas July case yesterday.
Mash, sparge all without a hitch.
Then the first boilover I've had in a long time I was skimming but obviously not fast enough (and the NASA may have been a little rich on the gas).
The boilover blocked the jets on the NASA, so ended up with a sooty but strong boil (as well as flames coming out the air intake).
Slightly over gravity, but I used new fresh Slovenian Styrian Goldings mmmm.
Sorry to hear about your brewday PoMO. My yeast has kicked in, and I hope yours has now too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## T.D. (28/5/06)

My Boston Lager is now bottled, labelled and ready to roll! :super: 

Its a relief to have it in the bottle, knowing that there's relatively little I can do now to stuff it!  

Of course, I have now fully jinxed myself. I await the freak event that proves that a beer can be monumentally stuffed even after it is bottled. :lol:


----------



## Stuster (28/5/06)

T.D. said:


> Of course, I have now fully jinxed myself. I await the freak event that proves that a beer can be monumentally stuffed even after it is bottled.
> [post="129824"][/post]​



:lol: :lol:

Looking forward to hearing about this event TD. :lol:


----------



## PostModern (28/5/06)

Damn. 24 hours and no foam. I'm alert but not alarmed. Did some reading and apparently long lag times followed by attempts to climb out of the fermenter are common with Burt (my new nickname for my house yeast to be). The hot water bottles have gotten the fermenter up to 21C now. It's just a matter of waiting patiently.


----------



## sah (28/5/06)

PostModern said:


> Damn. 24 hours and no foam. I'm alert but not alarmed. Did some reading and apparently long lag times followed by attempts to climb out of the fermenter are common with Burt (my new nickname for my house yeast to be). The hot water bottles have gotten the fermenter up to 21C now. It's just a matter of waiting patiently.
> [post="129840"][/post]​



PostModern,

All I can say is be prepared. Not only will the Burton Ale yeast escape your fermenter, it will want to takeover your house. Arm yourself appropriately with bucket, water and chux.

Good luck.

Scott


----------



## Weizguy (28/5/06)

I should be posting my updates to the Berliner in the Berliner thread, as it's not a "case" beer.
So I will prattle about the porter. It's quite strong-flavoured and perhaps a little robust.

Perhaps I should dry-hop. I can get hold of some fresh hops, but this isn't an advertorial, is it?
Does anyone want it dry-hopped? To me it'll make it a bit sweeter if I get some more hop aroma and flava in there.

I've allowed it to sit and lager at about 15C for the last 2 weeks. I'll bottle as soon as I get rid of my overtime lag. U know; that's the tired feeling U get after working odd hours over a weekend. Luv the work tho', so watcha gonna do, and U don't get a PC rollout at your office very often (at least not in C'link).

Just enjoying an Arrogant Mongrel - my (loosely adapated) clone. Not too bad, I reckon. Nice as a Winter Warmer.

If anyone wants me to dry-hop, please contact me by pm (no viruses please :lol: ).
Specify the hop and quantity. I will give due consideration to all suggestions, but don't forget that it's ultimately my beer. I was thinking of tossing a plug of EKG and one of Will -am-ette into the porter. Maybe a Fuggles and Will-am-ette. Should be a nice combo.

Maybe I'll bottle half and dry-hop the other half and let it be a lottery. Yeah, I might number all the bottles and then post the numbers that got the dry hop when I submit my beer. Any thoughtz...Bueller...Beuller..._anyone_?

BTW. PoMo, just hold your breath and lay down some towels/tarp under your fermentor.
T.D. U can make your own freak event or just let the beer mellow.

P.S. I reserve the right to change my mind at the last moment if I think that my SFTIPA (Skunk [email protected] Ten Inch Pale @le) is better than the porter. Sorry to all the Paddy's Porter fans if that occurs, but my porter isn't too stimulating at the moment. How long does W1318 take to mature. Is it a quick yeast, or should I expect significant improvement between now and pickup day?

Apreciate any feedback

Sethy the computer slayer  

*edited to move signature below the addenda. :beerbang:


----------



## Linz (28/5/06)

I dropped the "Grumpy Scottish Stag" into the bottles tonite. Tasted really nice going in


----------



## Weizguy (28/5/06)

Linz said:


> I dropped the "Grumpy Scottish Stag" into the bottles tonite. Tasted really nice going in
> [post="129863"][/post]​


"I think I'm becoming emotionally erect", to quote Steve Martin (LA story, IIRC).

Seth


----------



## PostModern (29/5/06)

Weizguy said:


> BTW. PoMo, just hold your breath and lay down some towels/tarp under your fermentor.
> [post="129862"][/post]​



Airlock was going nuts at 6 this morning. I hope it doesn't try and crawl out while I'm at work today.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (29/5/06)

Weizguy said:


> KoNG said:
> 
> 
> > ahh, that makes sense weiz.. i thought you were just using the porter as back up.
> ...



Quite friendly actually, and a tad sad at myself for pissing off about the only decent homebrewshop that I've had any experience with (massive amount of 4) but ya get that. Grrrrrr. - Joke.


----------



## T.D. (29/5/06)

PostModern said:


> Weizguy said:
> 
> 
> > BTW. PoMo, just hold your breath and lay down some towels/tarp under your fermentor.
> ...



Good to hear it got going PoMo. :beerbang:


----------



## PostModern (29/5/06)

I'm looking forward to a big sulphury stink when I walk in the door. Last time I used Burt, I thought the dogs had left a present in the house 


EDIT: It was more like rotten eggs this time, but a huge stink in the whole first floor of the house....


----------



## KoNG (29/5/06)

Well it looks like everyone is on top of it all. i brewed my (your) Bitter on saturday and its in the cube waiting for my fermentation fridge to be empty, which should be this weekend.



Linz said:


> I dropped the "Grumpy Scottish Stag" into the bottles tonite. Tasted really nice going in
> [post="129863"][/post]​



Linz, that sounds interesting, have you designed your beer on grumpy's 'stag' or have you done their MB for the case.? what yeast did you use for this little ditty.?
i'm hoping to get my act together this year and steal a few yeasts.. B) 

KoNG


----------



## berapnopod (1/6/06)

Phew! After a mammoth brewing session on Tuesday (2 mashes, 3 beers and 80 litres), I have made my contribution to the xmas case. It came out a little richer than I had planned, at 1.046, but I am sure thats not too much for anyone here. Normally I like to do my stouts at about 1.038 to give me a beer about 3.5%ABV. 

The stout is normally called Mum's Stout because I first brewed it for my wife when she was pregnant with our daughter - sort of along the lines of midwives suggesting a Guinness for breastfeeding mums. Hence the low alcohol.

Anyway, I'll hold off on sending in the recipe just yet because there's something unusual about the beer and I would be interested to hear if any of you aspiring judges can pick it out 

Berp.


----------



## Gough (1/6/06)

berapnopod said:


> Phew! After a mammoth brewing session on Tuesday (2 mashes, 3 beers and 80 litres), I have made my contribution to the xmas case. It came out a little richer than I had planned, at 1.046, but I am sure thats not too much for anyone here. Normally I like to do my stouts at about 1.038 to give me a beer about 3.5%ABV.
> 
> The stout is normally called Mum's Stout because I first brewed it for my wife when she was pregnant with our daughter - sort of along the lines of midwives suggesting a Guinness for breastfeeding mums. Hence the low alcohol.
> 
> ...



Mmm... I'm running very late with mine for a variety of reasons and was thinking of a Dry Irish Stout as my contribution (aiming at 1.042 in my case) but given you've beaten me to the punch Berp I might go for a Foreign Extra Stout style instead. It'll be big 'n sweetish and probably be best after some conditioning in your cases so maybe hold off on drinking mine for a month or so... It'll be drinkable at pick-up so go ahead by all means if you're really keen to get stuck in, but it'll be better after a month or so to settle down. Just a heads up  

Or I might change my mind again  All you buggers brewing Bitters have gazumped me as well...

Shawn.


----------



## Barry (1/6/06)

Good Day
I am sampling one of two "stubby samplers" tonight. Hope I don't have to make an emergency Munich Dunkel on the weekend.


----------



## sah (1/6/06)

Barry said:


> Good Day
> I am sampling one of two "stubby samplers" tonight. Hope I don't have to make an emergency Munich Dunkel on the weekend.



Hi Barry,

From what I know of your brewing that will not be necessary. :beer: 

All the best.

Scott


----------



## Barry (2/6/06)

Good Day 
The stubby was OK but I will still brew the Munich Dunkel (for me) now the idea is in my head (and a schwarzbier too).


----------



## Doc (2/6/06)

Thats the way Barry. Just to be doubly sure eh 
Looking forward to the case. It is coming up fast.

Doc


----------



## T.D. (2/6/06)

Me too Doc. Should be great to try so many different beers.

I will try my Boston Lager this weekend to see how its looking. 

Barry, I have also heard very good things about your beers - I'll be expecting something special mate! :lol:


----------



## Linz (2/6/06)

KoNG said:


> Linz said:
> 
> 
> > I dropped the "Grumpy Scottish Stag" into the bottles tonite. Tasted really nice going in
> ...




Kong,

My contribution is a 'straight up the line' grumpys kit jobbie. I saw what others were doing I had to be 'different'. So looking into the brew cupboard I found a 2es can and Teasy brought me back a Grumpys RED STAG 80/- SCOTTISH AMBER ALE.... so wahla

Cultured up a Scottish ale yeast(1728)

I felt that this would allow others to try a Grumpys MB without having the cost of it and being stuck with 23lt if they detest it...and I get 28 bottles of top shelf brews for my efforts and spending!!!!  B) 

Beerz

Linz


----------



## KoNG (2/6/06)

Well i was probably looking forward to a nice AG from your slick 'herms' setup  But you obviously think the MB will turn out better, so thats cool :lol:


----------



## homebrewworld.com (2/6/06)

Well said Kong '
Cmon Linz, or couldnt the herms cope with the batch size  

Oh well, i will bang out a pearla with my RIMS boys


----------



## Linz (2/6/06)

Its not that, its more

"being stuck with 23lt if they detest it...and I get 28 bottles of top shelf brews for my efforts and spending"

The HERMS knocked out a WONDEROUS Ale last Saturday, thats being bottled for the comps.

Anytime you want to make the trip down this way Id be more than happy to throw a batch on....our(MALE) 1st birthday is on the 8/7/06, so if your free that Saturday..!?!?!?!


----------



## Hopsta (6/6/06)

Ok an update on my contribution. In the ~40 odd brews i have done, i have had 2 infections. The first was in a brown ale for my nsw xmas 05 case entry, so i substituted it with a belgian golden strong ale. And the 2nd...... you guessed it is in my ESB for the XMAS IN JULY CASE!! :angry: 
So today im brewing a stout which will be bottled in time for drop off at Duffs. It will need extra time to carbonate and will improve with age....... 

De ja vu anybody?


----------



## DrewCarey82 (6/6/06)

I'll probably give most of the brews about a month to settle after all the shaking about from transportation anyway.


----------



## KoNG (6/6/06)

My bitters have been best drunk young, the hops shine when fresh and juicy. I should have a few bottles left for myself, so i can give a heads up when its drinking at its best.


----------



## Duff (6/6/06)

I bottled mine Saturday, tossed the rest in a keg and gassed it up. Tastes OK, but made a Dunkelweizen just in case. The clouds are swirling as far as drop offs are concerned, so I'm looking forward to the next couple of weeks when all this beer hits my garage.

Cheers.


----------



## KoNG (6/6/06)

Duff, you must have to lock them up and give the missus the key... i know i would..!
What was the OG of your bolter.?


----------



## Duff (6/6/06)

KoNG said:


> Duff, you must have to lock them up and give the missus the key... i know i would..!
> What was the OG of your bolter.?



1.065, settled in at 7% ABV after I used my favourite attenuating yeast WLP029 :beerbang: 

Cheers.


----------



## Trent (6/6/06)

Gday 
I have finally made up my mind as to which beer to put in the case swap, and have settled on an English IPA. It tastes pretty much in line with the style guidelines, and it even has a minerally taste, which is a hallmark of 1028 apparently, and possibly also higer sulfate water, but dunno about the latter for sure. It is a very nice beer, as the minerally flavour dissipates after a few sips, and although it is slightly out of style as far as IBU's go (70), I found it to be quite easy drinking. I would love to hear from anyone that has used 1028 before, if this minerally-ness is part of the yeast, as I have never come across it before, or if I am just a little too sensitive to it (Gough will vouch for that!). It is deceptiviely strong, at 7.4%, and should give you a bit of a kick in the pants, I felt a little tipsy after a stubby  . It is a beer that I plan to make again, and enter in comps later this year, so I am just taking advantage of all the feedback of 27 other brewers while I can get it. Hop prescence is less than American IPA's, but still there, and pretty well attenuated. It should well and truly be ready to drink straight off the bat, as I bottled it on the 7th of May. Hope you enjoy, as I am sure I will be enjoying all the beers in the case :super: 
All the best, and bring on July
Trent


----------



## KoNG (6/6/06)

i pitched at the weekend and hit about 1.048
Using S-04 everyones favourite  i'm hoping it will finish around 1.015.

i think i lost 2 litres out of the airlock last night.. 
so i hope i have enough to fill my 28 bottles

there is a few bitters on offer this case, so it should be fun checking out the differences from recipe to recipe.


----------



## KoNG (6/6/06)

Trent said:


> Gday
> I have finally made up my mind as to which beer to put in the case swap, and have settled on an English IPA. It tastes pretty much in line with the style guidelines, and it even has a minerally taste, which is a hallmark of 1028 apparently, and possibly also higer sulfate water, but dunno about the latter for sure. It is a very nice beer, as the minerally flavour dissipates after a few sips, and although it is slightly out of style as far as IBU's go (70), I found it to be quite easy drinking. I would love to hear from anyone that has used 1028 before, if this minerally-ness is part of the yeast, as I have never come across it before, or if I am just a little too sensitive to it (Gough will vouch for that!). It is deceptiviely strong, at 7.4%, and should give you a bit of a kick in the pants, I felt a little tipsy after a stubby  . It is a beer that I plan to make again, and enter in comps later this year, so I am just taking advantage of all the feedback of 27 other brewers while I can get it. Hop prescence is less than American IPA's, but still there, and pretty well attenuated. It should well and truly be ready to drink straight off the bat, as I bottled it on the 7th of May. Hope you enjoy, as I am sure I will be enjoying all the beers in the case :super:
> All the best, and bring on July
> Trent



Sounds great Trent, i recall enjoying your xmas beer.. so i'm sure this will impress!
i've never attempted an english hopped IPA (no need for any style nazi comments here anyone).. what hops did you use if you dont mind... 
i went target to bitter with EKG and Styrian late.


----------



## Trent (6/6/06)

Kong
I hope that this one stands up to be counted, but am not too sure! It is definitely a different one for me, first time using 1028, and also the hops (in an IPA). Basically, I just bittered with Target, used Fuggles for my late additions, and dry hopped with 30g fuggles, and (in an idea stolen from a canadian micro) 20g Hallertauer. This was the beer that started at 1070, and stalled for a week at 1020, before I added a little more wort, and it finally finished at 1014. I think a little of the hop aroma went out the airlock with those last 6 points in secondary, but it is still pretty tasty (or, as my girlfriend would say - "it makes my eyes water"). I am on a bit of an english bent at the moment, so am looking forward to trying the bitters. Never tried styrian before, and quite enjoyed your Benchong last swap, so cant wait to try your effort.
All the best
Trent


----------



## nifty (8/6/06)

I bottled my cal common on sunday. 

I primed with dme disolved in boiling water as normal and let the swirling action from racking to the bottling/priming bucket mix in the solution. 

All was good, I bottled and capped and stored them. 

When I went to clean the bottling bucket I had a taste of the leftover beer and noticed I could taste the dme. The hydrometer sample that I took before priming had no dme taste.

I always prime my brews like this, but this is the first time I have noticed the dme taste. I'm not sure if the priming solution wasn't mixed in properly, there looked to be enough swirling to mix in the solution and the racking tube went right to the bottom of the bucket. I used about 180 grams in 26 litres.

Anyway, I'll keep an eye on them. I'm away for the next 6 days so I'll taste test 1 of the spares when I get back.

cheers

nifty


----------



## T.D. (8/6/06)

Duff said:


> KoNG said:
> 
> 
> > Duff, you must have to lock them up and give the missus the key... i know i would..!
> ...



So its the real deal - sweet!  Can't wait to try it - Gerard raves about this beer when brewed to its intended OG! B)


----------



## T.D. (10/6/06)

KoNG just sent me a message to say he is in Orange this weekend and offered to bring back Pint Of Lager's crates of beer for the case swap.

POL, if you can manage to get your beer to Orange some time this weekend let me know!


----------



## Hopsta (12/6/06)

Unfortunatly im am going to have to pull out of the case, i have another suspected infection in my xmas case brew as well as two other primary fermenters.... 70lts in total will probably end up down the drain. They all have an off flavour which i dont think will dissapate and i am about 80% sure its the first signs of an infection. Pretty p*ssed off with this bad run of luck... I'm going to have to overhaul all my equipment and work through my brewing process to elimate the cause before i can put another brew down.

So to all involved i am sorry for any inconvenience. But i think its best i pull out now rather than leave it any longer. I hope someone can take my place.

-Hopsta


----------



## Weizguy (12/6/06)

Hopsta,

That must have been a difficult decision. Is there any way...like, can U get another opinion?  

This is a great loss. I hope the pressure wasn't too great.

Best wishes for sorting the issue out soon. U might still have time to brew a quick bitter or mild (as in the May-June 2006 issue of BYO). Happy to provide details by pm if U don't have the issue to hand.  

Seth out


----------



## kungy (12/6/06)

I'm going to throw this out there, and I apologise in advance. 

Some of you might only receive 640ml bottles instead of 750ml; mind you only 4 people should receive 640ml bottles. I totally forgot that the case was 28 bottles, sorry. 

PS In the case, do we put in 28 or 29 bottles, which we will be getting back ourselves? 

Thanks

Will


----------



## Duff (12/6/06)

kungy said:


> PS In the case, do we put in 28 or 29 bottles, which we will be getting back ourselves?



28 Will, you will receive one back of your own as with the last case swap.

BM.


----------



## T.D. (12/6/06)

I hope its 28 bottles because I've already given mine to Gerard! :unsure:


----------



## Trent (12/6/06)

Hopsta
Maybe you should brew a Wit, ya wont notice any infection in there, and it really only takes a week in the fermenter, then ya can bottle it straight from primary! Its a long shot, I guess, but it may help ya stay in the case. I will PM ya regarding my feedback on yer contribution last case, as I recetnly drunk it. Best oif luck getting either in the case, or the bugs out of your systenbm. I hope that both happen, for yours (and our) sake
All the best
Trenbt
PS Sorry abouty spelling, drinking while I am brewing (a wit of all things!)


----------



## Hopsta (12/6/06)

Weizguy said:


> Hopsta,
> 
> That must have been a difficult decision. Is there any way...like, can U get another opinion?
> 
> ...



Yeh it was a bit difficult but it had to be done, i cant be handing out infected beers. Thanks Weizguy i have that issue of BYO and was considering it but i really dont have time, and i dont want to rush another brew before finding out the source of infection, the last thing i need is another infected batch! :blink: 
I'll get this problem sorted out and start planning my NSW AHB XMAS 06 contribution, xmas time will be here before we know it!  

Cheers,
-Hopsta


----------



## shmick (13/6/06)

My ESB has been bottled and tasted pretty good out of the fermentor.
They should be right to drink as soon as they land.
Was a stretch getting 28 bottles filled but just made it.


----------



## Gough (13/6/06)

Hopsta said:


> Weizguy said:
> 
> 
> > Hopsta,
> ...



Through necessity I'm gonna have to submit a 'rushed' brew... I'm brewing tomorrow assuming all the stars come into allignment, and am planning to go with a Dry Irish Stout style, fermented as quickly as possible using the 1968 Wyeast. Not ideal perhaps in a 'dry' style, but it'll have to do. It will still be carbonating when you get it guys, so give it some time to fizz up before you crack them  Sorry 'bout that all - couldn't be helped.

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/6/06)

Chop, chop Shawn.  

Warren -


----------



## Guest Lurker (13/6/06)

Trent said:


> even has a minerally taste, which is a hallmark of 1028 apparently, and possibly also higer sulfate water, but dunno about the latter for sure. ......I would love to hear from anyone that has used 1028 before, if this minerally-ness is part of the yeast, as I have never come across it before, or if I am just a little too sensitive to it (Gough will vouch for that!). Trent




Hi Trent

I think I am also sensitive to it, and with Perth high TDS water it is very minerally, to the point where I stopped using it, so I think you are correctly tasting the influence of the 1028.


----------



## KoNG (16/6/06)

i checked the SG of my Bitter last night, all is good and i will bottle on the weekend.! i had a little scare when i opened the fermenting fridge to see the grommet and airlock covered in mould.!!!! 
after a taste my worries were dissipated.. it was fine but i think i'll get it into the bottle asap.

side note....

Doc, can we get a list like last year started with brewers handle, brew style, yeast and date bottled and when ready to consume etc..
maybe added to Duff's first post again.?
it was very handy, i pinned it to the fridge.


----------



## Stuster (16/6/06)

Here you go Kong.

Any changes? Still only 27?


Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red
PoMo - English Pale Ale
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - ?
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - 'Scottish Amber ale' (Grumpy's master brew/Red stag)(?)
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA?
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter
Thommo - Californian Common
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - ?
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - ?


----------



## Doc (16/6/06)

KoNG said:


> i checked the SG of my Bitter last night, all is good and i will bottle on the weekend.! i had a little scare when i opened the fermenting fridge to see the grommet and airlock covered in mould.!!!!
> after a taste my worries were dissipated.. it was fine but i think i'll get it into the bottle asap.
> 
> side note....
> ...






Stuster said:


> Here you go Kong.
> 
> Any changes? Still only 27?
> 
> ...



I'll start a new topic for Consumption when everyone has finalised their entry, yeast and best drinking date etc and make this detail avail in the first post.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## PostModern (16/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - ?
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - 'Scottish Amber ale' (Grumpy's master brew/Red stag)(?)
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA?
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter
Thommo - Californian Common
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - ?
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - ?


----------



## Linz (17/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - ?
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA?
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter
Thommo - Californian Common
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - ?
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - ?


----------



## Doc (17/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CFPF.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - ?
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA?
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter
Thommo - Californian Common
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - ?
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - ?


----------



## KoNG (20/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CFPF.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - ?
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA?
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - ?
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - ?


----------



## pint of lager (20/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CFPF.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - ?
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA?
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - ?


----------



## Stuster (20/6/06)

What yeast did you use PoL? You may be happy to know that the yeasties from your last Xmas case (2278) are happily chewing away at a bohemian pilsner on my balcony now.


----------



## n00ch (20/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CFPF.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA?
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - ?


----------



## Weizguy (20/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CFPF.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA?
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - ?


----------



## Gough (20/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CFPF.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA?
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - ?


----------



## DrewCarey82 (20/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CFPF.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA?
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - ?


----------



## shmick (20/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CFPF.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA?
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - ?


----------



## Thommo (20/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CFPF.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA?
T.D - Boston Lager
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - ?


----------



## pint of lager (20/6/06)

Stuster, the yeast is the same, WY2278, Czech Pils. It is a favourite of mine. My sample came from bigfridge about 5 years ago. Great to read that it is getting a run in your fermenters.

Am already planning the end of year contribution, it will be a bock or Oktoberfest, will try and use a different yeast to give you something else to work with.


----------



## T.D. (20/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CFPF.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA?
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - ?


----------



## Trent (20/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CFPF.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA - WY1028. Ready to drink, pour carefully, fair bit of hop trub in bottom 
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - ?


----------



## Chilled (20/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CFPF.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA?
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - Australian Larger, Wyeast 2007...Bottled 20/06 best left till mid July


----------



## Barry (20/6/06)

Chilled said:


> Duff - Firkin Bolter
> Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
> Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
> Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CFPF.
> ...


----------



## berto (20/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CFPF.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - Oatmeal Stout, Safale S04. Not yet bottled
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA?
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - ?
Chilled - Australian Larger, Wyeast 2007...Bottled 20/06 best left till mid July


Somone mentioned earlier about the end of year case. Can i put my hand up now so i dont miss out like so many did this time around?


----------



## homebrewworld.com (20/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CFPF.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - Oatmeal Stout, Safale S04. Not yet bottled
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA?
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - Irish Red Ale, S-O4, Bottled 22/6/06 needs some carb time at least. cheers
Chilled - Australian Larger, Wyeast 2007...Bottled 20/06 best left till mid July


----------



## Doc (20/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CPBF, so if you get any yeast sediment you'll be doing well. Enjoy early.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - Oatmeal Stout, Safale S04. Not yet bottled
Stephen -Special Bitter
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA, WY1028 Bottled on 7/5/2006 Beware of hop trub
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - Irish Red Ale, S-O4, Bottled 22/6/06 needs some carb time at least. cheers
Chilled - Australian Larger, Wyeast 2007...Bottled 20/06 best left till mid July


----------



## Trent (20/6/06)

Just confirming (as it looks like my post was missed in the copy/paste flurry, me and Chilled posted within seconds of each other), that mine IS an English IPA, and was bottled on 7th May, so will be right to drink straight off the bat. Just be careful with your pour, as their is a fair bit of hop trub in the bottom. And I used wyeast 1028.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Doc (20/6/06)

Edited my post Trent to include the detail.
Sounds great.

Doc


----------



## stephen (20/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CPBF, so if you get any yeast sediment you'll be doing well. Enjoy early.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - Oatmeal Stout, Safale S04. Not yet bottled
Stephen -Special Bitter. Wyeast 1028. Bottled 12 Mar 06 (Yeah, I got in early)
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter
Trent - English IPA, WY1028 Bottled on 7/5/2006 Beware of hop trub
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - Irish Red Ale, S-O4, Bottled 22/6/06 needs some carb time at least. cheers
Chilled - Australian Larger, Wyeast 2007...Bottled 20/06 best left till mid July


----------



## Doc (20/6/06)

Come in BeerSlayer and Keith.
What have you brewed ?

Doc


----------



## Weizguy (20/6/06)

I know that Keith was intending to brew in Medowie last weekend, coz I dropped him at his parental home after the last BJCP meeing and subsequent mini-tasting at Stephen's place.

Can't remember what he said he was brewing, and it's not my place to tell anyway.

I can reveal that his internet access is a little limited lately, so I might have to attend the lhbs and rouse him, like a lazy yeast.

MHB, can you give him a "thwock" up the head to post here, please? (Not that I encourage him to be on the web while working, though :lol: ).

Beerz :beerbang: 
Seth


----------



## Stuster (20/6/06)

Barry's info had dropped off along the way. Mine should be best in a month or so.


Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06, may improve with age
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CPBF, so if you get any yeast sediment you'll be doing well. Enjoy early.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Stout
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - Oatmeal Stout, Safale S04. Not yet bottled
Stephen -Special Bitter. Wyeast 1028. Bottled 12 Mar 06 (Yeah, I got in early)
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter, WLP004 Irish, bottled 29/04/06, drink now+
Trent - English IPA, WY1028 Bottled on 7/5/2006 Beware of hop trub
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - ?
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - Irish Red Ale, S-O4, Bottled 22/6/06 needs some carb time at least. cheers
Chilled - Australian Larger, Wyeast 2007...Bottled 20/06 best left till mid July


----------



## beer slayer (21/6/06)

Stuster said:


> Barry's info had dropped off along the way. Mine should be best in a month or so.
> 
> 
> Duff - Firkin Bolter
> ...


----------



## berapnopod (21/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06, may improve with age
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CPBF, so if you get any yeast sediment you'll be doing well. Enjoy early.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Dry Stout - WLP004 (Guinness yeast) - bottled 17/06 - needs a couple of weeks at ale temps
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - Oatmeal Stout, Safale S04. Not yet bottled
Stephen -Special Bitter. Wyeast 1028. Bottled 12 Mar 06 (Yeah, I got in early)
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter, WLP004 Irish, bottled 29/04/06, drink now+
Trent - English IPA, WY1028 Bottled on 7/5/2006 Beware of hop trub
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - APA bottled 22/6/06 US56 needs at least 2-3 weeks
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - Irish Red Ale, S-O4, Bottled 22/6/06 needs some carb time at least. cheers
Chilled - Australian Larger, Wyeast 2007...Bottled 20/06 best left till mid July


----------



## Duff (21/6/06)

I'm a little unsure whether to include the Bolter or not, have a Dunkelweizen as a back up. May just include it as a bonus beer.

Cheers.

----------

Duff - Firkin Bolter - WLP029, bottled 3/6/06 : Dunkelweizen - WLP300, bottled (not yet) so will need a couple of weeks to carbonate unless Doc lends me his CPBF......
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06, may improve with age
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CPBF, so if you get any yeast sediment you'll be doing well. Enjoy early.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Dry Stout - WLP004 (Guinness yeast) - bottled 17/06 - needs a couple of weeks at ale temps
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - Oatmeal Stout, Safale S04. Not yet bottled
Stephen -Special Bitter. Wyeast 1028. Bottled 12 Mar 06 (Yeah, I got in early)
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter, WLP004 Irish, bottled 29/04/06, drink now+
Trent - English IPA, WY1028 Bottled on 7/5/2006 Beware of hop trub
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - APA bottled 22/6/06 US56 needs at least 2-3 weeks
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - Irish Red Ale, S-O4, Bottled 22/6/06 needs some carb time at least. cheers
Chilled - Australian Larger, Wyeast 2007...Bottled 20/06 best left till mid July


----------



## KoNG (21/6/06)

isnt there an extra spot in the waiting Duff...?
if you have 2 beers, you can make 2 entries.
that said if you then get 2 of each beer, we will expect expert tasting notes.


----------



## Josh (21/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter - WLP029, bottled 3/6/06 : Dunkelweizen - WLP300, bottled (not yet) so will need a couple of weeks to carbonate unless Doc lends me his CPBF......
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06, may improve with age
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CPBF, so if you get any yeast sediment you'll be doing well. Enjoy early.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Dry Stout - WLP004 (Guinness yeast) - bottled 17/06 - needs a couple of weeks at ale temps
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - Oatmeal Stout, Safale S04. Not yet bottled
Stephen -Special Bitter. Wyeast 1028. Bottled 12 Mar 06 (Yeah, I got in early)
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter, WLP004 Irish, bottled 29/04/06, drink now+
Trent - English IPA, WY1028 Bottled on 7/5/2006 Beware of hop trub
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener, Saflager 34/70, Bottled 20/04/06, give a week settling in fridge
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - APA bottled 22/6/06 US56 needs at least 2-3 weeks
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - Irish Red Ale, S-O4, Bottled 22/6/06 needs some carb time at least. cheers
Chilled - Australian Larger, Wyeast 2007...Bottled 20/06 best left till mid July


----------



## Stickler (21/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter - WLP029, bottled 3/6/06 : Dunkelweizen - WLP300, bottled (not yet) so will need a couple of weeks to carbonate unless Doc lends me his CPBF......
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06, may improve with age
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CPBF, so if you get any yeast sediment you'll be doing well. Enjoy early.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Dry Stout - WLP004 (Guinness yeast) - bottled 17/06 - needs a couple of weeks at ale temps
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - Oatmeal Stout, Safale S04. Not yet bottled
Stephen -Special Bitter. Wyeast 1028. Bottled 12 Mar 06 (Yeah, I got in early)
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter, WLP004 Irish, bottled 29/04/06, drink now+
Trent - English IPA, WY1028 Bottled on 7/5/2006 Beware of hop trub
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener, Saflager 34/70, Bottled 20/04/06, give a week settling in fridge
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - APA bottled 22/6/06 US56 needs at least 2-3 weeks
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial) - US56, Bottled 16/05/06
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - Irish Red Ale, S-O4, Bottled 22/6/06 needs some carb time at least. cheers
Chilled - Australian Larger, Wyeast 2007...Bottled 20/06 best left till mid July


----------



## kungy (21/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter - WLP029, bottled 3/6/06 : Dunkelweizen - WLP300, bottled (not yet) so will need a couple of weeks to carbonate unless Doc lends me his CPBF......
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06, may improve with age
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CPBF, so if you get any yeast sediment you'll be doing well. Enjoy early.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Dry Stout - WLP004 (Guinness yeast) - bottled 17/06 - needs a couple of weeks at ale temps
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - American IPA, Safale US-56, bottled 28/5/06, A fair bit of sediment-probably best to leave at least a week to settle, fairly good drinking now but of course the longer the better taste and slightly more carbonation
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - Oatmeal Stout, Safale S04. Not yet bottled
Stephen -Special Bitter. Wyeast 1028. Bottled 12 Mar 06 (Yeah, I got in early)
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter, WLP004 Irish, bottled 29/04/06, drink now+
Trent - English IPA, WY1028 Bottled on 7/5/2006 Beware of hop trub
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener, Saflager 34/70, Bottled 20/04/06, give a week settling in fridge
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - APA bottled 22/6/06 US56 needs at least 2-3 weeks
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial) - US56, Bottled 16/05/06
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
homebrewworld.com - Irish Red Ale, S-O4, Bottled 22/6/06 needs some carb time at least. cheers
Chilled - Australian Larger, Wyeast 2007...Bottled 20/06 best left till mid July


----------



## Doc (21/6/06)

We are at 27 participants.
For ease of sorting please provide 27 bottles.
You will get one of your own back, but it is easier to sort.

Also, I tapped the keg of my entry tonight, and I'm sorry but I'll have to pull out. Only 40 litres of it in the 45 litre keg and I must have drunk 1 litre tonight  Not planning on bottling until mid next week, so there might not be enough 

Doc


----------



## Duff (22/6/06)

Doc said:


> We are at 27 participants.
> For ease of sorting please provide 27 bottles.
> You will get one of your own back, but it is easier to sort.



Doc,

I think since we already have cases dropped off at various locales with 28 bottles in them, having others turn up with 27 could make sorting difficult. It only took SWMBO and I about 30 minutes last time to sort the cases, so I think we should just stay with the original 28. Perhaps we could throw a couple extra for the couriers.

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (22/6/06)

Yep that is cool Duff.
Had one query from a participant that pulled up a bottle short. We can handle the one exception then.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## DrewCarey82 (22/6/06)

Doc,

If that was me I was only joking at the time, have handed in 28 bottles.

Cheers.


----------



## shmick (22/6/06)

Don't panic DC82

It was somebody else and it's sorted. Nobody will miss out.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (22/6/06)

Its all good far from fussed to many other things to worry about then a longneck!


----------



## MHB (22/6/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter - WLP029, bottled 3/6/06 : Dunkelweizen - WLP300, bottled (not yet) so will need a couple of weeks to carbonate unless Doc lends me his CPBF......
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06, may improve with age
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CPBF, so if you get any yeast sediment you'll be doing well. Enjoy early.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Dry Stout - WLP004 (Guinness yeast) - bottled 17/06 - needs a couple of weeks at ale temps
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - Oatmeal Stout, Safale S04. Not yet bottled
Stephen -Special Bitter. Wyeast 1028. Bottled 12 Mar 06 (Yeah, I got in early)
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter, WLP004 Irish, bottled 29/04/06, drink now+
Trent - English IPA, WY1028 Bottled on 7/5/2006 Beware of hop trub
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - APA bottled 22/6/06 US56 needs at least 2-3 weeks
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - Porter, US56; Brewed 11/06/06, Bottled 27/06/06, drinking best TBA
homebrewworld.com - Irish Red Ale, S-O4, Bottled 22/6/06 needs some carb time at least. cheers
Chilled - Australian Larger, Wyeast 2007...Bottled 20/06 best left till mid July


----------



## Duff (22/6/06)

OK case people, how does this sound?

We have 28 bottles planned, with 27 participants. With the one member short as Doc mentioned, there will be 27 spare bottles of brew. Instead of receiving back 2 bottles of your own, we keep out the 27 (so you still receive back one of your own as with the last swap - but you will receive 27 back) and we divide them up for MHB, Gerard_M, Linz, Doc, Schmick 4 or 5 bottles each (for the running around - Read: fuel costs), and the spare one or two bottles for Beer Slayer as a drop off point. Lucky dip for each as to who receives what. It is XMas after all, the spirit and season of giving :beerbang: (Sort of  )

Does that add up? :blink:


----------



## KoNG (22/6/06)

Duff said:


> Doc,
> 
> I think since we already have cases dropped off at various locales with 28 bottles in them, having others turn up with 27 could make sorting difficult. It only took SWMBO and I about 30 minutes last time to sort the cases, so I think we should just stay with the original 28. Perhaps we could throw a couple extra for the couriers.
> 
> Cheers.



Duff, i was planning on giving my 28th to Gerard, but instead... you can have my 28th for all the sorting and being THE drop off....etc 
I will sort Gerard out with stuff i have at home.

Cheers
KoNG


----------



## DrewCarey82 (22/6/06)

I am easy on whatever you's agree on....

In other words, very very confused.


----------



## Stuster (22/6/06)

Sounds like a great idea, Duff, as long as there a few for you too.


----------



## Josh (22/6/06)

Yep happy with all that. I'll be leaving a brown porter at Duffs when I leave my cases at his doorstep today.


----------



## Duff (22/6/06)

Well, given the lack of responses to my suggestion must mean a positive outcome. So while sorting I'll organise the bottles as suggested for the transporters, etc. I don't need any as I've had a couple of bonus' dropped off with some cases.

Each recipient will now receive 27 bottles back with their case.

Cheers.


----------



## Trent (22/6/06)

Gday
I put in 28 bottles, and with Weizguys bonus beer, I will be getting back 28, so that sounds pretty fair to me. I would be surprised if anyone would begrudge the organisers, couriers and others the right to a few brews for their trouble. Maybe next time an extra bottle of one of our favourite brews could go towards the organisers/etc... Small price to pay for the services rendered, I reckon.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Stuster (22/6/06)

KoNG said:


> Duff, i was planning on giving my 28th to Gerard, but instead... you can have my 28th for all the sorting and being THE drop off....etc
> I will sort Gerard out with stuff i have at home.






Stuster said:


> Sounds like a great idea, Duff, as long as there a few for you too.






Josh said:


> Yep happy with all that. I'll be leaving a brown porter at Duffs when I leave my cases at his doorstep today.






Duff said:


> Well, given the lack of responses to my suggestion must mean a positive outcome.



We like the idea, Duff, didn't you notice. :unsure: :lol:

I totally agree with that, and Trent's suggestion for next time. Well done for being the centre of the wheel. Make sure you get a few extras. :super:


----------



## Linz (25/6/06)

Well, 
I picked up the cases from Beerslayer on Friday arvo. Rather than unload them at my place and wait a few days more for PoL's case, I chucked PoMo's case and mine in the van and dropped them(all 16 crates!!) at Duff's place on friday night. I'll do another run during the week for PoL's case....


----------



## Doc (25/6/06)

Top work Linz.
I'm in Kogarah Tues-Fri next week if you want to drop PoL's to me to save you the trip.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (25/6/06)

I'll buzz you on the mobile.....


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (29/6/06)

Fellow Fine Beer Advocates,

for whatever reason my intended brew, Keith's Bastard Chocolate Porter, ran several bottles shy of the 28 bottles mark.

As a consequence, the shortfall of bottles in my case is being made up with my birthday stout. So rather than being subjected to an experimented brew inspired by Weizguy, a few lucky individuals will get to sample a fine foreign extra stout, originally kegged but transferred to bottles last night. This beer is ready for consumption now.

My apologies for not managing the 28 bottle number; and yes, I do deserve scorn and ridicule. My preference is for sarcastic comments to be heaped on me face to face but if thats not convenient please free to give me shit on-line.

Happy Brewing,

Keith


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (29/6/06)

Just updating details:

Duff - Firkin Bolter - WLP029, bottled 3/6/06 : Dunkelweizen - WLP300, bottled (not yet) so will need a couple of weeks to carbonate unless Doc lends me his CPBF......
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06, may improve with age
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CPBF, so if you get any yeast sediment you'll be doing well. Enjoy early.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Dry Stout - WLP004 (Guinness yeast) - bottled 17/06 - needs a couple of weeks at ale temps
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter, W1318 & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer), Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture
Berto - Oatmeal Stout, Safale S04. Not yet bottled
Stephen -Special Bitter. Wyeast 1028. Bottled 12 Mar 06 (Yeah, I got in early)
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter, WLP004 Irish, bottled 29/04/06, drink now+
Trent - English IPA, WY1028 Bottled on 7/5/2006 Beware of hop trub
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - APA bottled 22/6/06 US56 needs at least 2-3 weeks
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - Keith's Bastard Chocolate Porter, US56; Brewed 11/06/06, Bottled 27/06/06; Drink middle of July if you're brave enough!
homebrewworld.com - Irish Red Ale, S-O4, Bottled 22/6/06 needs some carb time at least. cheers
Chilled - Australian Larger, Wyeast 2007...Bottled 20/06 best left till mid July


----------



## DrewCarey82 (29/6/06)

You idiot!

Just kidding, I am sure that this wont cause any fuss.


----------



## KoNG (29/6/06)

just quietly i'm really annoyed nobody did a Wit this case... i really wanted to steal the yeast..


----------



## Stuster (29/6/06)

And all you're getting from me is your own yeast back.  :lol:


----------



## KoNG (29/6/06)

:lol: :lol: , i wondered when i saw that yeast if it was mine Stuster...
it only makes sense then that you send me a nice vial of belgian wit yeast with the case now...!!!


----------



## Weizguy (29/6/06)

Seth Update:

** Kong pm me if U want me to drop off a Wit yeast for Friday pickup, if Schmick can do another run**

Duff - Firkin Bolter - WLP029, bottled 3/6/06 : Dunkelweizen - WLP300, bottled (not yet) so will need a couple of weeks to carbonate unless Doc lends me his CPBF......
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06, may improve with age
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Will be bottled using CPBF, so if you get any yeast sediment you'll be doing well. Enjoy early.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Dry Stout - WLP004 (Guinness yeast) - bottled 17/06 - needs a couple of weeks at ale temps
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter (W1318 - bottled 27/6) & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer - Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture, bottled 28/6)
Berto - Oatmeal Stout, Safale S04. Not yet bottled
Stephen -Special Bitter. Wyeast 1028. Bottled 12 Mar 06 (Yeah, I got in early)
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter, WLP004 Irish, bottled 29/04/06, drink now+
Trent - English IPA, WY1028 Bottled on 7/5/2006 Beware of hop trub
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - APA bottled 22/6/06 US56 needs at least 2-3 weeks
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - Keith's Bastard Chocolate Porter, US56; Brewed 11/06/06, Bottled 27/06/06; Drink middle of July if you're brave enough!
homebrewworld.com - Irish Red Ale, S-O4, Bottled 22/6/06 needs some carb time at least. cheers
Chilled - Australian Larger, Wyeast 2007...Bottled 20/06 best left till mid July


----------



## shmick (29/6/06)

Weizguy said:


> Seth Update:
> 
> ** Kong pm me if U want me to drop off a Wit yeast for Friday pickup, if Schmick can do another run**



No prob's Seth

Will do last pick up Fri after work. :chug:


----------



## KoNG (29/6/06)

you guys ROCK..! :wub:


----------



## Weizguy (29/6/06)

To quote Anna from Big Brother (BB06), "Game on, moles!" :lol: 

Seth out


----------



## KoNG (30/6/06)

Hey "mole" empty your PM inbox..!


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/6/06)

A mole with an empty box? Kinda self-contradictory don'tcha think? h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (30/6/06)

the thing is it's actually chok-a-bloc right now...!
Navy boys must have just docked


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/6/06)

:lol: :lol: 

A vessel full of sea-men. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Duff (30/6/06)

Well there they are Novocastrians  

Yes and if you do add them up there are 2 participants short, Doc and Thommo who are arriving shortly...

The extra beers for MHB and Schmick are specifically labelled around the neck.

I have changed my contribution to a Dunkelweizen, bottled about 2 hours ago so please leave for a couple of weeks.

Cheers.


----------



## pint of lager (30/6/06)

Duff, what a marvelous picture, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Weizguy (30/6/06)

Good call, POL....great pic, Duff.

My porter has been recently bottled and the yeast has kicked off again for a 2nd ferment, and hence has become a little yeasty. It may be best to give it a month to carbonate and the yeast to settle. 2 months may be even better, as it's 5.7 % and may benefit from a little age.
The Berliner, being a wheat should be drinkable, if a little challenging, as soon as it's carbonated. Prob best to leave for at least a month. I've read that Berliners can be left at cool temps for up to 3 years. Unlikely to last that long. I have kept a 6-pack of stubbies, just in case it appears to be competitionable (I think I invented a new word).

Kong, send me another pm if U want. Schmick was collecting your yeast and sample beer this arvo.

*Bring on the beerz * :beerbang: 

Seth  

P.S. Warren - shut ya hole! :lol:


----------



## KoNG (30/6/06)

Definately a great shot duff... although i dont count 728 (784 - 56) 

Duff.. cant wait to taste the dunkle.. i've been meaning to brew one for ages, hopefully your beer will promt me.!

All has been said weiz thanx buddy.

Agreed... shut up warren.!


----------



## Gough (30/6/06)

OK Xmas in July casers...

My 'Pogue Mahone Dry Irish Stout' Finally hit the bottle this afternoon and was collected by Shmick so is ready to go. A big thanks to Shmick and to MHB for their help to me and other Newcastle based brewers in sorting the logistics of our entries to the case. Mark even printed out my labels when my printer blew a colour cartridge this arvo :beerbang: And speaking of labels, thanks to Warren from Melbourne for the sterling artwork. He almost managed to make Shane MacGowan look good...

A few things about my entry. It stems from a discussion I was having with Warren about a quote from the Ray Daniels 'Designing Great Beers' book. Daniels when discussing stouts makes a comment that a top dry stout is really simple and the recipe one of the most basic: 10% Roast Barley, similar proportion of flaked barley, pale malt, 1040 or so OG and around 40 IBU with a single addition. This recipe scared both of us so much we decided to have a go at brewing it to see whether it would actually result in a beer we felt like drinking. My attempt is the 'Pogue Mahone' (loosely translated from the Irish it means kiss my arse!), which is 10% Roast Barley, 8% Flaked Barley and the rest Maris Otter pale malt. 1.043 OG, 40 IBU of Goldings boiled for 60 minutes and fermented with the 1968 Wyeast ESB yeast. I brewed it on the 14th of this month and bottled it today. It tastes as I expected, pretty roasty out of secondary  Whether it will be a nice drop remains to be seen... Hope you all don't mind being part of our experiment  The downside for Warren (or maybe the upside - depends how it turns out...) is that I only ended up with 28.5 bottles and he's missed out... So much for science!

Given I only bottled it today, please leave it for at least a fortnight or so before drinking. At 4% ABV it won't last forever, but don't drink it too early or it'll be flat as a tack. I primed it fairly lightly as it is so it shouldn't be a really fizzy beer, but it'll have enough carbonation to get by. Pity I couldn't track down any nitro widgets for bottling  

Looking forward to trying all the beers,

Shawn.


----------



## stephen (30/6/06)

Gough said:


> Pity I couldn't track down any nitro widgets for bottling



Mark, Ross any ideas?


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/7/06)

Weizguy said:


> P.S. Warren - shut ya hole! :lol:




But Weiz that would leave me nowhere to insert beer.  



KoNG said:


> Agreed... shut up warren.!




Hey! Who said mole first anyway? :lol: 



Gough said:


> He almost managed to make Shane MacGowan look good...



One suspects that when Shane MacGowan was a young lad his mum most likely secured a string of sausages around his neck so the dog would play with him. :blink: 

Have fun with your cases and laughing at the labels guys.

Warren -


----------



## Duff (1/7/06)

And here are the remainder of the case beers excluding the ones coming down from Newcastle tomorrow. My outdoor table just wasn't quite big enough.







Thanks to all who sent them in the requested milk crates, makes for easy sorting.




But as in everything, there is always one who is not like the rest. For both swaps here now he has insisted on sending his beers in these old Tooheys Red boxes, with enough tape around them to tape back on the wing of the Space Shuttle if it ever fell off.




I'll let him out himself if he so wishes  

The sort will be finished by early tomorrow afternoon. If you are in the area, come and get them if you want.

Cheers.


----------



## Duff (2/7/06)

Att: Newcastle Xmas in July Cases....

Please check your cases and let me know the following;
1. Do you have 1 of each beer?
2. Do you have 2 of any beers? (note Weizguy sent 2 different ones with similar lables)
3. Did anyone send an extra beer in their case and forgot to tell us.

The southern group cases appear to be fine, but we still can't get the extras to add up and do not want to send them out if someone is missing a bottle or two.

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (2/7/06)

Duff said:


> But as in everything, there is always one who is not like the rest. For both swaps here now he has insisted on sending his beers in these old Tooheys Red boxes, with enough tape around them to tape back on the wing of the Space Shuttle if it ever fell off.
> 
> View attachment 8044
> 
> ...



Hangs his head in shame.
The cases have now reached the end of their natural life. Will be replaced with something more sturdy for the next one. Maybe nappy boxes 

Doc


----------



## nifty (2/7/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter - WLP029, bottled 3/6/06 : Dunkelweizen - WLP300, bottled (not yet) so will need a couple of weeks to carbonate unless Doc lends me his CPBF......
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06, may improve with age
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Bottled using CPBF. Perfect to drink now.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Dry Stout - WLP004 (Guinness yeast) - bottled 17/06 - needs a couple of weeks at ale temps
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
Kungy - AIPA
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter (W1318 - bottled 27/6) & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer - Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture, bottled 28/6)
Berto - Oatmeal Stout, Safale S04. Not yet bottled
Stephen -Special Bitter. Wyeast 1028. Bottled 12 Mar 06 (Yeah, I got in early)
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter, WLP004 Irish, bottled 29/04/06, drink now+
Trent - English IPA, WY1028 Bottled on 7/5/2006 Beware of hop trub
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
*Nifty - Californian Common – WLP810, Brewed 01/05/06, Bottled 04/06/06. It’s good to go.*
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - APA bottled 22/6/06 US56 needs at least 2-3 weeks
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - Keith's Bastard Chocolate Porter, US56; Brewed 11/06/06, Bottled 27/06/06; Drink middle of July if you're brave enough!
homebrewworld.com - Irish Red Ale, S-O4, Bottled 22/6/06 needs some carb time at least. cheers
Chilled - Australian Larger, Wyeast 2007...Bottled 20/06 best left till mid July


----------



## PostModern (2/7/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Have fun with your cases and laughing at the labels guys.



No label from me this time. Just a "PoMo" in marker on the lid. I'll get back into play for the next one.

Looking forward to the case. When are you getting up to Duff's for the Southern pickup, Linz?


----------



## Doc (2/7/06)

PostModern said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> > Have fun with your cases and laughing at the labels guys.
> ...



Linz is up there right now PoMo, so expect a call from Linz in the next day or so.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (2/7/06)

RING, RING, RING.......

When you are ready PoMo, just give us a buzz before you drive all the way up here..


----------



## kungy (2/7/06)

Duff - Firkin Bolter - WLP029, bottled 3/6/06 : Dunkelweizen - WLP300, bottled (not yet) so will need a couple of weeks to carbonate unless Doc lends me his CPBF......
Gough - Dry Irish Stout - Wyeast 1968, brewed 14-6-06, will DEFINITELY need time to carbonate!!!
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel, Wyeast 1388, bottled 17/05/06, may improve with age
Doc - Irish Red, WLP002, Bottled using CPBF. Perfect to drink now.
PoMo - English Bitter, WLP023, Bottled 16/6/06
Berapnopod - Dry Stout - WLP004 (Guinness yeast) - bottled 17/06 - needs a couple of weeks at ale temps
n00ch - Dark Mild, Irish Ale WY1084, botteld 16/6/06. Might want to leave it for 2 weeks if possible.
*Kungy - American IPA, Safale US-56, bottled 28/5/06, A fair bit of sediment-probably best to leave at least a week to settle, fairly good drinking now but of course the longer the better taste and slightly more carbonation*
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter (W1318 - bottled 27/6) & Berliner Weisse (bonus beer - Wyeast German Ale/ lacto culture, bottled 28/6)
Berto - Oatmeal Stout, Safale S04. Not yet bottled
Stephen -Special Bitter. Wyeast 1028. Bottled 12 Mar 06 (Yeah, I got in early)
Linz - Grumpy Scottish Stag,WY1728, Bottled 28/5/2006
Barry - Robust Porter, WLP004 Irish, bottled 29/04/06, drink now+
Trent - English IPA, WY1028 Bottled on 7/5/2006 Beware of hop trub
T.D - Boston Lager, W34/70, Bottled on 28/05/2006, it is ready to drink now
Shmick - ESB, S-04, bottled 10/6/06. Give it a week but drink it young.
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener, kit yeast, Best 2 weeks after drop off.
Nifty - Californian Common WLP810, Brewed 01/05/06, Bottled 04/06/06. Its good to go.
Josh - Pilsener
KoNG - English Bitter, S-04 , Bottled 18/6/06, should be ready a week after pickup
Thommo - Californian Common - US56 (cheating, I know) - Brewed 12/6/06 - Drink same time as Goughs!!!
Beer Slayer - APA bottled 22/6/06 US56 needs at least 2-3 weeks
Pint of Lager - Dortmunder export, brewed 19/5/06 bottled 14/6/06, if possible, it needs some quiet time in your fridge
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Keith the Beer Guy - Keith's Bastard Chocolate Porter, US56; Brewed 11/06/06, Bottled 27/06/06; Drink middle of July if you're brave enough!
homebrewworld.com - Irish Red Ale, S-O4, Bottled 22/6/06 needs some carb time at least. cheers
Chilled - Australian Larger, Wyeast 2007...Bottled 20/06 best left till mid July


----------



## Josh (3/7/06)

KoNG said:


> just quietly i'm really annoyed nobody did a Wit this case... i really wanted to steal the yeast..


I've got a wit if you want to swap a bottle.


----------



## Josh (3/7/06)

As mentioned on p23 of this thread...
Josh - Pilsener, Saflager 34/70, Bottled 20/04/06, give a week settling in fridge
No label JB on bottle top.


----------



## shmick (3/7/06)

Ok Novacastrians - just to put every bodies minds at rest

After Doc left Sat, Mrs Shmick & I sorted all the entries into seperate groups from each contributor.

There were 28 groups (of 8) bottles including 2 seperate groups from Weiz and a group of 6 from Chilled.

I sent all the Newcastle extras back with Doc. Unfortunately I also sent an extra from Chilled so was one bottle short filling my case in the end but with the extras I'll call it even. MHB and myself received 5 extras each for our efforts - thanks guys greatly appreciated.

I filled each contributor's crates (2 each x 8, already labelled) with one bottle from each group until all gone.

I then inspected each bottle one at a time for yeast inside the neck and fixed any effected.
I followed this by another count and packed them into the garage covered & out of direct light for transport this week.

I'm not returning them to MHB's in any particular order - it'll mainly be annoyance factor. The ones I trip over the most will come back first.
All will be back Thu or Fri at latest as it will take me a couple of trips.

Smick :chug:


----------



## Gough (3/7/06)

shmick said:


> Ok Novacastrians - just to put every bodies minds at rest
> 
> After Doc left Sat, Mrs Shmick & I sorted all the entries into seperate groups from each contributor.
> 
> ...




Top darts Shmick :beerbang: Thanks to Mrs Shmick as well of course. Hope you enjoy your 'extra'  Sounds like you'll definitely need it after sorting and lugging all that beer. 

Thanks again,

Shawn.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (3/7/06)

Thanks for all the extra effort for all involved I am sure all greatly appreciate it.

Cheers.


----------



## beer slayer (3/7/06)

Calling south/east siders 
Thanks to Linz :beerbang: and the sorters I have recieved the cases at my place.  
Any afternoon this week would be good for P/U. Just send me a note to sort out time and day.

Id just like to say a big thanks to all involved in making this happen again, from the sorting to the delivering. Great effort :super: looking foward to enjoying the beers!!!


:beer: 
BS


----------



## Trent (3/7/06)

Thanks for all the effort guys
I will be picking up my case (and Chilled's) this weekend, and I cant bloody wait! Sipping on an IPA identical to the one in the case, yet it finished 4 points higher, and it is delicious. I am a bit worried that 4 point difference is going to change it from well balanced, as this one is, to too bitter. But hey, is there any such thing as a too bitter IPA? (No reply from you, thanks Weizguy!!!)
Only 5 more sleeps to go!
All the best, 
Trent (very excited, if ya couldnt tell)


----------



## Weizguy (7/7/06)

Trent,

Is it OK for me to reply if I don't mention the war (IPA)? C U tomorrow, buddy!

I have my beer selections in my possession now, and don't they look pretty.  

Well done to the movers and shakers (well maybe not the shakers, unles they were shaking the yeast back into the beer -ha ha). :beer: 

I hope that Schmick has started on an Arrogant by now, and I hope that all of you enjoy my beers.

I thought that I posted earlier re drinking dates for my beers, but stuffed if I could find it. :huh: 

My tips are to leave the Berliner at least until the end of the month. These beers are meant to age well up to 3 years (2 chances!) in the fridge. No cheese this time...just tart lactic reminiscent of natural yoghurt.
The porter has become a little cloudy with carbonation/secondary ferment, and a little manky with it. I'm suggesting that, at 5.7% alc, and to allow the yeast to settle it would be best at mid-late August. And don't forget to pirate the London ale III yeast.

happy Seth out


----------



## stephen (8/7/06)

Weizguy said:


> My porter has been recently bottled and the yeast has kicked off again for a 2nd ferment, and hence has become a little yeasty. It may be best to give it a month to carbonate and the yeast to settle. 2 months may be even better, as it's 5.7 % and may benefit from a little age.
> The Berliner, being a wheat should be drinkable, if a little challenging, as soon as it's carbonated. Prob best to leave for at least a month. I've read that Berliners can be left at cool temps for up to 3 years. Unlikely to last that long. I have kept a 6-pack of stubbies, just in case it appears to be competitionable (I think I invented a new word).


Les

Found it!

Steve


----------



## Weizguy (8/7/06)

Thanks Stephen.

Can a honcho please add that advice (expurgated, perhaps) to the NSW Xmas in July Consumption thread, for my beerz? Please, Doc?

Another use for the Berliner is to sample in the BJCP-learning sessions to allow familiarity with a relatively unavailable and mostly unknown style/ flavours.

Seth out


----------

